# HIGHEST THC AND HIGHEST YIELD AUTOFLOWER STRAINS FOR 2015?



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

DOES SOMEONE KNOWS WHICH AUTOFLOWER STRAINS ARE THE MOST POTENT AND HIGH YIELDERS? TNX IN ADVANCE TO ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO CHIM IN!! TOKE ON ====~~


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't know about the most potent but one of my favorite high yielding autos is Northern Lights x Big Bud Auto from World of Seeds. They can end up being quite tall which can be a downside, but their stone is heavy and relaxing. I have read that Think different from Dutch Passion can be very high yielding.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> I don't know about the most potent but one of my favorite high yielding autos is Northern Lights x Big Bud Auto from World of Seeds. They can end up being quite tall which can be a downside, but their stone is heavy and relaxing. I have read that Think different from Dutch Passion can be very high yielding.


Aight. Thats good enough. Im trying to dicide which ones i should order. I really cant decide yet. Thats why i need some feedback. Thanks for the reply!! Im trying to find at least the top 5 high thc and high yielders autoflowers. I really can get that much info on the web about this Toke on====~~~


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

I saw that auto pounder is good, auto mazar, iranian auto but i have never test them yet. Im trying to get a pick and mix maybe like different types of the best autoflowers to do an experiment. Lol. Toke on ===~~~


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

I just reed something good about dp auto ultimate. Whats up with that one? Any one?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

There is any experience autoflower grower that can chim in? Lol. Toke on ====~~


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 10, 2015)

The most potent strains are the ones growers grow. A lot of it has to do with grower skills and knowledge


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

Oddjob said:


> The most potent strains are the ones growers grow. A lot of it has to do with grower skills and knowledge


 i think i can do it. This is not my first grow. I just need some help with the strains. I know is all about technique or grower style. But u really didnt help. Tnx anyways. Toke on ====~~


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Conman420 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey funny I just made my account and earlier was looking this question up. So basically I found gorilla seeds highest thc strains some are at 22% I actually bought cash crop auto it looks dank AF idk why but won't let me post the link but just search gorilla seeds auto highest thc strains.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

Conman420 said:


> Hey funny I just made my account and earlier was looking this question up. So basically I found gorilla seeds highest thc strains some are at 22% I actually bought cash crop auto it looks dank AF idk why but won't let me post the link but just search gorilla seeds auto highest thc strains.


Good looks dude!!


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Sep 10, 2015)

I had really good luck with dinafems cheese auto, there is one pheno i found in those beans that is just phenomenal. When i find it i keep the smoke for myself and sell the rest  only have about 1/8th left that i save for special occasions. 

Dinafem white widdow auto isnt as strong, but has great bag appeal and nice big heavy flowers with a nice piney scent.

I grew out a il diable auto (forget the breeder) 3 years ago and i still remember it so it had to be something special. I grew that one under a 400hps, it only was like a foot tall, and yielded nice w a great smoke.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> I had really good luck with dinafems cheese auto, there is one pheno i found in those beans that is just phenomenal. When i find it i keep the smoke for myself and sell the rest  only have about 1/8th left that i save for special occasions.
> 
> Dinafem white widdow auto isnt as strong, but has great bag appeal and nice big heavy flowers with a nice piney scent.
> 
> I grew out a il diable auto (forget the breeder) 3 years ago and i still remember it so it had to be something special. I grew that one under a 400hps, it only was like a foot tall, and yielded nice w a great smoke.


Dinafem auto? I will check that one. Good looks dude. Tnx for chim in. I still really dont know wt to do. I might give it a couple of days before making my mind. Toke on===~~


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 10, 2015)

Buddha auto variety pack.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Buddha auto variety pack.


Yeah. I just check that magnum auto. Looks goood. I DONT FUCKING KNOW WT TO DO!!! LMFAO. I GOT A 600 WT MH/HPS READY. HELP. LOL


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 10, 2015)

for large auto id pick Dutch passion auto ultimate i got 8 oz off just one plant. danafems WW XL is a big one also fastbuds 6 shooter will also get real big and is very strong. mephisto hubba bubba will also get a nice size.


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 10, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Buddha auto variety pack.


i grew out the 10 Buddha pack and they where really nice plants..


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> i grew out the 10 Buddha pack and they where really nice plants..


Tnx mate!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> i grew out the 10 Buddha pack and they where really nice plants..


How much you yielded from each plant? And how was the potency? Toke on ====~~~


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 10, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> for large auto id pick Dutch passion auto ultimate i got 8 oz off just one plant. danafems WW XL is a big one also fastbuds 6 shooter will also get real big and is very strong. mephisto hubba bubba will also get a nice size.


Sweet!!! Tnx dude!!! I'll check that out. That ultimate for sure is gonna b one of them


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 10, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> How much you yielded from each plant? And how was the potency? Toke on ====~~~


I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..

Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.


This autoflower is a crystal meth from fastbuds i got a solid 112 grams bone dry from this lady!!


----------



## Budget Buds (Sep 11, 2015)

Afghan Kush ryder is over 24 % thc and blue auto mazar gives me tons of weed per plant


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..
> 
> Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.
> View attachment 3497666
> ...


Thats outstanding!! Whats the strain name of this one. Tnx dude for the help!!! Toke on. ===~~


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

Tn


Budget Buds said:


> Afghan Kush ryder is over 24 % thc and blue auto mazar gives me tons of weed per plant


 tnx mate!! I checked the mazar, and i getting that one for sure. Tnx bro


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..
> 
> Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.
> View attachment 3497666
> ...





The Elvis said:


> I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..
> 
> Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.
> View attachment 3497666
> ...





The Elvis said:


> I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..
> 
> Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.
> View attachment 3497666
> ...


 whats the name of that strain with the elvis pic behind? By the way ELVISS. ROOCKK!!


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 11, 2015)

whats the name of that strain with the elvis pic behind? By the way ELVISS. ROOCKK!!

Fastbuds crystal meth.. yea the name sucks but its from a photo clone turned auto.. the smoke is killer!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> whats the name of that strain with the elvis pic behind? By the way ELVISS. ROOCKK!!
> 
> Fastbuds crystal meth.. yea the name sucks but its from a photo clone turned auto.. the smoke is killer!!


Fast buds crystal meth? Huh. Wuajakajakaj. Im sorry i have laugh at that one!!!/// wuaja jakaj. Im still in the Hunt. Who the hell came up with that name? Wuajakajakajk. Toke on ===~~


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

I had a few alredy i guess. Maybe auto ultimate, A.K.R, mazar auto, and still need 7 more strains to decide. Shit sucks!!


----------



## tazz&indy (Sep 11, 2015)

Jock Horror at 24% THC is a favourite of mine.


----------



## tazz&indy (Sep 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention, White Widow great taste 25% THC.


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 11, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I had a few alredy i guess. Maybe auto ultimate, A.K.R, mazar auto, and still need 7 more strains to decide. Shit sucks!!


Id hit up mephisto for his chemdogging and the sour crack thats a fast auto.. order direct you wont be sorry..


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

tazz&indy said:


> Jock Horror at 24% THC is a favourite of mine.


yeah. I was looking at that jack horror. Getting that one for sure. I heard really good things about the photo version. So another one for the list. 6 more strains to go!!! Toke on. ===~~


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Id hit up mephisto for his chemdogging and the sour crack thats a fast auto.. order direct you wont be sorry..


Chemdogg auto, sour crack? Haven't look at those. I will defenetly will check that out in a min., also that ww auto. Thanks a lot for the help growmates!!!


----------



## Iamlegend2121 (Sep 11, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Chemdogg auto, sour crack? Haven't look at those. I will defenetly will check that out in a min., also that ww auto. Thanks a lot for the help growmates!!!


I believe the sour crack is 19.5 percent also an is usually a 60 day strain. The smell is something fierce lol


----------



## Iamlegend2121 (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Id hit up mephisto for his chemdogging and the sour crack thats a fast auto.. order direct you wont be sorry..


What did your sour crack smell like I can't describe it to anyone lol


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 11, 2015)

what about Heavyweight "Vast & Fast " and a strain call "Magnum" - 48 day grow time "vast & Fast - heavy yields along with heavy "magnum" yields (8 weeks)


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..
> 
> Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.
> View attachment 3497666
> ...


 Your light cycle ? (18/6 or 20/4) and did you change your 5000k to 2400k for veg and flower ? Great looking plant's a quality yields _ bet !!!!!! and VastBuds are my need intrest_


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> what about Heavyweight "Vast & Fast " and a strain call "Magnum" - 48 day grow time "vast & Fast - heavy yields along with heavy "magnum" yields (8 weeks)


 heavyweight vast and fast? Thats the strain name? Magnum 48? I will check them out thanks for the reply and all the help.  maybe this thread will be helpful to a lot of people like me!! thanks to everyone!!! Toke on ===~~


----------



## Iamlegend2121 (Sep 11, 2015)

fast and vast is alright but some go 11 weeks in my opinion it's overrated and not worth the time it takes


----------



## Seedlin (Sep 11, 2015)

Dude its not always the seed my friend. I lot goes into your set up, your nutes, how you feed em, when ya feed em, your medium.. Its like asking how big will that calf get or that puppy or what ever, the environment and you control most of that.


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 11, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> heavyweight vast and fast? Thats the strain name? Magnum 48? I will check them out thanks for the reply and all the help.  maybe this thread will be helpful to a lot of people like me!! thanks to everyone!!! Toke on ===~~


Heavy weight is breeder "Vast & Fast " is strain - Magnum is the strain breeder is Buddha seeds (I think)


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Heavy weight is breeder "Vast & Fast " is strain - Magnum is the strain breeder is Buddha seeds (I think)


Lol. Some like that. Wuajkajak. Magnum and vast and fast, both look good , i need to makeup my mind., Ill be ordering this weekend


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 11, 2015)

Seedlin said:


> Dude its not always the seed my friend. I lot goes into your set up, your nutes, how you feed em, when ya feed em, your medium.. Its like asking how big will that calf get or that puppy or what ever, the environment and you control most of that.


Your a 100% correct but genetics play a huge roll even in the photo world. its the combo.. that makes it a perfect grow.. never skimp on MMJ genetics auto or photo..


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Your a 100% correct but genetics play a huge roll even in the photo world. its the combo.. that makes it a perfect grow.. never skimp on MMJ genetics auto or photo..


 does someone ever try the autopounder + cheese?


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 11, 2015)

I just placed an order for 5 dark devils and 3 world of seeds NL x big bud with 3 free Pakistan ryders. Should be fun to grow..


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I just placed an order for 5 dark devils and 3 world of seeds NL x big bud with 3 free Pakistan ryders. Should be fun to grow..


I was a little disappointed with the Dark Devils I did, but I've got two Mephisto SODK's finishing now that look great. I've seen Elvis's Mephisto work, so I want to see how your DD run goes.


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 11, 2015)

Lurrabq said:


> I was a little disappointed with the Dark Devils I did, but I've got two Mephisto SODK's finishing now that look great. I've seen Elvis's Mephisto work, so I want to see how your DD run goes.


I cant promises ill get big numbers from the DD Ive grown them before.. good killer smoke amazing look! I think I got 38 grams off my best one...

here some I did ..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 11, 2015)

I grew a THC bomb and cheese bomb photo. Their genetics are good. The THC bomb looked just like the pic. They also breed those in auto form to. I'm going to try a couple


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I just placed an order for 5 dark devils and 3 world of seeds NL x big bud with 3 free Pakistan ryders. Should be fun to grow..


Sweet!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> I don't know about the most potent but one of my favorite high yielding autos is Northern Lights x Big Bud Auto from World of Seeds. They can end up being quite tall which can be a downside, but their stone is heavy and relaxing. I have read that Think different from Dutch Passion can be very high yielding.


Northern lights + big bud looks good!!! I been looking at that strain for a while now and have never try it. Maybe she will make the roster!!! Tnx growmate!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Sweet!!


Where did u order them? I might order from dinafem or Buddha seeds. Toke on ===~~~


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 11, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I grew a THC bomb and cheese bomb photo. Their genetics are good. The THC bomb looked just like the pic. They also breed those in auto form to. I'm going to try a couple


I haven't tried many autos, I did try the dark devil which yielded about a gram lol. I kept her in the veg tent the whole time because she was just pretty pathetic other than appearance, taste and the buzz was good. Just not worth 8 weeks of care. 

Bubblebomb was my first try with bomb seeds I really enjoyed it, very similar to the description.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I haven't tried many autos, I did try the dark devil which yielded about a gram lol. I kept her in the veg tent the whole time because she was just pretty pathetic other than appearance, taste and the buzz was good. Just not worth 8 weeks of care.
> 
> Bubblebomb was my first try with bomb seeds I really enjoyed it, very similar to the description.


That makes me think. Wuajjaj


----------



## the chin (Sep 12, 2015)

Got some freebies.... Jack herer auto s from zambeza taugh nothing of them put them in standard 10 ltr pots beside a few auto T Ds in big air pots....... An they just just killed it.....outstanding...... I let one go for 14 weeks.....Smoke was A 1


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 12, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Where did u order them? I might order from dinafem or Buddha seeds. Toke on ===~~~


I received mine from Castle seeds after winning a contest, but I have bought them from attitude before, I use seedsman now, as they have better customer service and their seeds don't get confiscated as easily.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 12, 2015)

I have this aurora indica going right now, she's in the first week after switching to 12/12. Shes in a 18 gal bucket. Toke on ===~~


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 12, 2015)

Dutch passion Think Different and Barneys Farm Blue Mammoth. Both on day 67....


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 12, 2015)

And trichs....


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 12, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> Dutch passion Think Different and Barneys Farm Blue Mammoth. Both on day 67....View attachment 3498657View attachment 3498658


Are those autos?? They look awesome!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 12, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> And trichs....View attachment 3498659


Whats the name of this one? This is auto right?


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 12, 2015)

Both autos mate. Blue mammoth is the one you are looking at. Barneys Farm. I am now germinating 2 x Trans Siberian autos and 2 x auto pounder with cheese both from Auto Seeds (breeders name) i believe..... anyways these two plants are going into 48 hours darkness on sunday or monday next week depending on how i feel about there trich color.


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 12, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> Both autos mate. Blue mammoth is the one you are looking at. Barneys Farm. I am now germinating 2 x Trans Siberian autos and 2 x auto pounder with cheese both from Auto Seeds (breeders name) i believe..... anyways these two plants are going into 48 hours darkness on sunday or monday next week depending on how i feel about there trich color.


Oooohhh....hadn't seen that Blue Mammoth yet. Very nice looking auto! Bubblebomb does look pretty choice.


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 12, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I cant promises ill get big numbers from the DD Ive grown them before.. good killer smoke amazing look! I think I got 38 grams off my best one...
> 
> here some I did ..
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes....much better looking than mine. Well done!


----------



## Widzyboy (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm doing heavyweight fast and vast auto and their looking good. Supposed to be a good smoke too very potent


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 12, 2015)

Widzyboy said:


> I'm doing heavyweight fast and vast auto and their looking good. Supposed to be a good smoke too very potent


Fast n vast is brilliant. Good luck brutha!


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 12, 2015)

Lurrabq said:


> Oooohhh....hadn't seen that Blue Mammoth yet. Very nice looking auto! Bubblebomb does look pretty choice.


Anything berry with a blue hue mate! Choice


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 12, 2015)

Couldnt wait. Sampling Bm probably on tuesday....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 12, 2015)

I got this Heavyweight Fruit Punch ( week 6 ) going on and she is the " hairiest " girl I got , she needs a " Brazilian wax " I think. 

She smells like candy , can't wait !


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 12, 2015)

Dutch passion won't let me order. Fuck. They say restrictions apply fuck


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 12, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Dutch passion won't let me order. Fuck. They say restrictions apply fuck


Order through bonza.com


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 12, 2015)

No rubbish about bonza. Get on it....


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 12, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Dutch passion won't let me order. Fuck. They say restrictions apply fuck





tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Dutch passion won't let me order. Fuck. They say restrictions apply fuck


Tony wont Ship to the states.. use herbie or the tude.. or the valt ..


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 12, 2015)

Here is a Ripley's OG from mepisto just killer looking plant!!! cant wait to smoke it!!!


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 13, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Here is a Ripley's OG from mepisto just killer looking plant!!! cant wait to smoke it!!!
> View attachment 3498854


Yes indeed.....very nice!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 13, 2015)

Im trying to get THE ULTIMATE AUTO where i can buy those seeds that ships to the usa?


----------



## the chin (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## the chin (Sep 13, 2015)

Td on right....auto jack herer on left


----------



## Iamlegend2121 (Sep 13, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Im trying to get THE ULTIMATE AUTO where i can buy those seeds that ships to the usa?


Try http://www.autofloweringseeds.com/autoflowering-dutch-passion-seeds


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 13, 2015)

This is ma order. 
Cart ItemsQtyItem PriceItem Total
*Dutch Passion Seeds Think Different Auto Feminized Cannabis Seeds*
Fast Dispatch2$16.19$32.38
*Dutch Passion Seeds The Ultimate Auto Feminized Marijuana Seeds*
2$13.07$26.15
*Dutch Passion Seeds Blue AutoMazar Feminized Marijuana Seeds*
1$16.25$16.25
*Dutch Passion Seeds AutoXtreme Feminized Cannabis Seeds*
1$16.25$16.25
*Heavyweight Seeds Fast & Vast Auto Feminized Cannabis Seeds*
2. Cant WAIT TO START THE PARTYYYYY!!


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 13, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> This is ma order.
> Cart ItemsQtyItem PriceItem Total
> *Dutch Passion Seeds Think Different Auto Feminized Cannabis Seeds*
> Fast Dispatch2$16.19$32.38
> ...


You will love those steains champ!!! Trust me Dutch Passion anything will knock your sicks off with its development and production.... not to mention the high! Dayammm!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 14, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Here is a Ripley's OG from mepisto just killer looking plant!!! cant wait to smoke it!!!
> View attachment 3498854


Why the tips of leafs little black?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 14, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> You will love those steains champ!!! Trust me Dutch Passion anything will knock your sicks off with its development and production.... not to mention the high! Dayammm!


Right on grobro!! I REALLY CAN'T WAIT!!! I WILL OPEN A NEW THREAD FOR ALL THOSE BEANS!!! toke on ===~~


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 14, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Why the tips of leafs little black?


there not black.. not sure why its looks that way. its green no tip burn.. rarely get tip burn..


----------



## Seedlin (Sep 14, 2015)

Tropical, you remind me of me! I can't wait for my beans. I was sent some DP Auto Ultimate beans by mistake from Herbies the other day. They have already shipped my Auto Euforia and told me to keep the wrong shipment . Great customer service. Looks like I will run em all just starting a few weeks apart to keep a harvest every few weeks.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 14, 2015)

Seedlin said:


> Tropical, you remind me of me! I can't wait for my beans. I was sent some DP Auto Ultimate beans by mistake from Herbies the other day. They have already shipped my Auto Euforia and told me to keep the wrong shipment . Great customer service. Looks like I will run em all just starting a few weeks apart to keep a harvest every few weeks.


Damn dude thats sweet!! Beans for free!!! Can't get any better than that!!! Toke on ===~~


----------



## The Elvis (Sep 14, 2015)

Seedlin said:


> Tropical, you remind me of me! I can't wait for my beans. I was sent some DP Auto Ultimate beans by mistake from Herbies the other day. They have already shipped my Auto Euforia and told me to keep the wrong shipment . Great customer service. Looks like I will run em all just starting a few weeks apart to keep a harvest every few weeks.


Jackpot on those AU autos id use 5 gal pot for those .. the get BIG!!!


----------



## Seedlin (Sep 14, 2015)

Really?? On the Ultimate? Cool. I will just because ya gave me a heads up buddy. Thanks


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 16, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Right on grobro!! I REALLY CAN'T WAIT!!! I WILL OPEN A NEW THREAD FOR ALL THOSE BEANS!!! toke on ===~~


Just harvested my Think Different.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 18, 2015)

I saw Frisian dew auto yield a hefty couple of zips this past season. Im messing with a cheese xxl right now planted directly into the gground. Twice the size of the other varieties I started at the same.time. sour diesel auto by hso is getting large as well but I believe will be mostly stretchy arms.


----------



## ➐7➆ (Sep 20, 2015)

I've just grown a Critical+ Auto from Dinafem. Grown her with my others under 12/12 and almost got 2oz. I dont know if thats good and sure better light schedules would be better, but I know an experienced grower in hydro would kill it mate. I was really impressed with that auto, lovely smoke covered in thc.


----------



## c-rooster (Oct 20, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..
> 
> Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.
> View attachment 3497666
> ...


These are sweet!


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 20, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Id hit up mephisto for his chemdogging and the sour crack thats a fast auto.. order direct you wont be sorry..


The Elvis is right about Mephisto. I really like their genetics and have always been very happy with their offerings. I'm a big fan of Sour Hound and Ripley's OG. And The Elvis is also right about ordering direct from them. They are very good about customer service too. I just emailed Mitch last week because I was unsure of what to order. I explained what my needs are and he offered to pick strains for me. Just great guys over there. And the weed is super dank.


----------



## Seedlin (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok! Looks like I'm gunna buy some beans from Fast Buds here just shortly. Y'all sold me on the Girls Scout Cookie and the West Coast OG. Since I'm trying to melt my ass in chair (or a duck blind), I'm gunna try some Crystal Meth too... Thanks for the info dudes...


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 20, 2015)

I just got my auto seeds in the mail today!!! It will be my first time growing autos!! This is gonna be so much fun!!!


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 20, 2015)

Im currently growing a Trans Siberian auto under a 300 watt LED, day 35, 20 inches tall about too flower, shes a monster, outgrowing my closet in width, hopefully she turns out frosty.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 20, 2015)

Seedlin said:


> Ok! Looks like I'm gunna buy some beans from Fast Buds here just shortly. Y'all sold me on the Girls Scout Cookie and the West Coast OG. Since I'm trying to melt my ass in chair (or a duck blind), I'm gunna try some Crystal Meth too... Thanks for the info dudes...


I have 2 auto seeds cryatal meth, and narco pump im gonna b germinate them this week., im gonnq open a thread about them. Toke on ======~~


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 20, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I have 2 auto seeds cryatal meth, and narco pump im gonna b germinate them this weekend


Hopefully you get an awesome pheno


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 20, 2015)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Hopefully you get an awesome pheno


Lets c what happens!! Expect that,


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 20, 2015)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Hopefully you get an awesome pheno


Knock on wood!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 21, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I just got my auto seeds in the mail today!!! It will be my first time growing autos!! This is gonna be so much fun!!!


Have fun bro. And Good Luck


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 21, 2015)

bertaluchi said:


> Have fun bro. And Good Luck


Thanks grobro!!


----------



## kumar kush (Oct 23, 2015)

has any mentioned think different from Dutch passion to you yet? Seen alot of YouTube videos of it.


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> There is any experience autoflower grower that can chim in? Lol. Toke on ====~~


First of your idea of potent is gonna be different than mine what buzz do u prefer high or stoned do you want big sativas with fluffy budz or an indica hard dense bud I've found that I like blue og jack chedar deep cheese but my most favorite is sky walker og and og ghost train haze tied at first I've tried several strains from the attitude but every thing I've read says who knows what I actually got none have been autos tho its just trial and error and a good grow technique I've grown for 3 years and have been a student of the herb for much longer I've read all of the best cannabis lit and I'm finally getting dialed in question your grow methods before the plant potency is related to light spectrum flavor relates to genetics flush and cure the 3 autos I grew were harvested in less than three months and the tallest was just over a foot grown under a 400 metal halide in a meter square tent


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

Iamlegend2121 said:


> I believe the sour crack is 19.5 percent also an is usually a 60 day strain. The smell is something fierce lol


What seed bank?


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I just placed an order for 5 dark devils and 3 world of seeds NL x big bud with 3 free Pakistan ryders. Should be fun to grow..


What seed bank did u use?


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 23, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> What seed bank did u use?


Herbies auto seeds with stealth shipping..


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 23, 2015)

My Trans Siberian auto is only just starting too flower and it's 2 foot tall, got my seeds from herbies, still got 3 auto #1, a auto white widow and a bunch of freebie seeds


----------



## Resinhound (Oct 24, 2015)

Check out mephiso genetics...some stoney strong genetics right there.


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 24, 2015)

Resinhound said:


> Check out mephiso genetics...some stoney strong genetics right there.


Sour Orange Diesel Kush.....worked out nicely finishing outside.


----------



## Iamlegend2121 (Oct 25, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> What seed bank?


I order directly from Mephisto genetics for the sour crack.


----------



## Ct finest (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey everyone what's up anyone try Herbie's candy kush or has pics I'm in seedling stage just wondering what to expect


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 26, 2015)

Ct finest said:


> Hey everyone what's up anyone try Herbie's candy kush or has pics I'm in seedling stage just wondering what to expect


No buts it's meant too be a major high/couch lock, i was gunna grow some Candy Kush auto's because their known too give 4 5 ounces a plant with the right set up and they only grow under a metre tall, around 65 cm, instead im growing Trans Siberian auto from herbies because it looked frosty in the pic


----------



## Choo (Oct 27, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I just reed something good about dp auto ultimate. Whats up with that one? Any one?


Auto Ultimate is one of my favorite strains. It's has a good yield and the potency is good. I have a late one outdoors right now that I have pollinated a branch of with some pollen from a reversed Fantasmo Express. It should be done in about 4 weeks give or take a week and barring no hard freezes. It's a hardy one and can take a couple frosts.


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 27, 2015)

Choo said:


> Auto Ultimate is one of my favorite strains. It's has a good yield and the potency is good. I have a late one outdoors right now that I have pollinated a branch of with some pollen from a reversed Fantasmo Express. It should be done in about 4 weeks give or take a week and barring no hard freezes. It's a hardy one and can take a couple frosts.


thats sounds like a real nice mix! those are going to be huge!! FE x AU nice!!!


----------



## tazz&indy (Nov 4, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..
> 
> Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.
> View attachment 3497666
> ...


Those are great, like the colour, I want to try diff. Breads, can anyone recommend a good seed store (live in Canada) my present see an is great but I want some new strains.


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

tazz&indy said:


> Those are great, like the colour, I want to try diff. Breads, can anyone recommend a good seed store (live in Canada) my present see an is great but I want some new strains.


Look at mephisto genetics and Fastbuds. Herbie's auto flower seeds is a solid seed bank. Pay for discrete shipping.. Herbie is a honest dude..


----------



## Seedlin (Nov 5, 2015)

I will second the great service that Herbie's provides and can personally recommend Fastbuds seed line. Dutch Passion has a fine product too..


----------



## getmygunbilly420 (Nov 5, 2015)

I believe the world's most productive auto is 
super cali haze
Produces 4-9zips a plant 
I personally saw one pull 10


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 6, 2015)

Pinkie pie???? I cant find it!! where can i get the pinkie pie autos sent to Australia????? Please help me!!!


----------



## Seedlin (Nov 6, 2015)

Who is the breeder of the Super Cali Haze? 4 to 9 zips a plant??? C'mon man... I want to try that. How did it smoke? How long was the grow? Indoor or out? Inqiuring minds ya know....


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 6, 2015)

The biggest auto I have ever seen was the shiznit..as soon as I get a chance I'll grow the shiznit!! Short stuff seeds.


----------



## Porky101 (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is an Auto Short Ryder I grew not too long ago.

IT WAS A MONSTER!!!


----------



## Seedlin (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice what was your dry weight?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 7, 2015)

Porky101 said:


> Here is an Auto Short Ryder I grew not too long ago.
> 
> IT WAS A MONSTER!!!


Very Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Porky101 (Nov 7, 2015)

I think it was around 500g dried.....heres a pic of the buds they were huge :



















My rack was full.....


----------



## c-rooster (Nov 7, 2015)

Porky101 said:


> I think it was around 500g dried.....heres a pic of the buds they were huge :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did that Auto Short Ryder burn?


----------



## Porky101 (Nov 7, 2015)

Burned perfectly (after drying and curing ofcourse).

The stone was fantastic aswell, the taste was so so (it was "tasty" but I disliked the taste...tasted like a burned lemon)....was nice and smooth though


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Nov 10, 2015)

I may be mistaken about the name but short ryder comes to mind as being a very good smoke and I would say about an oz per plant.I never way my grows i just guesstimate.


----------



## getmygunbilly420 (Nov 12, 2015)

Seedlin said:


> Who is the breeder of the Super Cali Haze? 4 to 9 zips a plant??? C'mon man... I want to try that. How did it smoke? How long was the grow? Indoor or out? Inqiuring minds ya know....


Smoke was great very strong,
Outdoor and i think it was aroind 13 weeks.
But dont take my word for it


----------



## Seedlin (Nov 13, 2015)

getmygunbilly420 said:


> Smoke was great very strong,
> Outdoor and i think it was aroind 13 weeks.
> But dont take my word for it


Uh for what part dude, 9 zips or 13 weeks?


----------



## getmygunbilly420 (Nov 14, 2015)

Im talking about smoke bro


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 14, 2015)

I have done very well with Buddha seeds. Everything from their 10 pack mix was fire, 9 out of 10 sprouted, and i had plants yield up to 7 oz. Overall i would say 4oz average per plant, some in dirt some hydro. These were my first grows, so i know the average would be better if they were all hydro, as my yields increased with experience. On the opposite side, i tried advanced seeds auto mix. Only got two to sprout(may not be the breeders fault). One yielded an ounce of frosty bud, but overall mediocre taste and high. The other is not done yet, looks she will give about 4 oz, but hardly any frost with about 2 weeks left.


----------



## Beanz420 (Nov 17, 2015)

getmygunbilly420 said:


> I believe the world's most productive auto is
> super cali haze
> Produces 4-9zips a plant
> I personally saw one pull 10


What breeder?


----------



## getmygunbilly420 (Nov 19, 2015)

Beanz420 said:


> What breeder?


Short stuff


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Nov 19, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> The biggest auto I have ever seen was the shiznit..as soon as I get a chance I'll grow the shiznit!! Short stuff seeds.


how its the customer service at short stuff. There beans get easily intercepted?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Nov 19, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> The biggest auto I have ever seen was the shiznit..as soon as I get a chance I'll grow the shiznit!! Short stuff seeds.


i started germinating yesterday crystal meth and narcotic purple. Any tips on them?


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 19, 2015)

Every year i just have to grow a sweet seeds dark devil! its puts me in the Holiday mood!!


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 20, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Every year i just have to grow a sweet seeds dark devil! its puts me in the Holiday mood!!
> 
> View attachment 3546788


Im loving your lady beetle Elvis!


----------



## c-rooster (Nov 20, 2015)

Those things have completely swarmed my house like 1000's. Should i assume you guys are in the south as well? And i mean the lady not the awesome elvis holiday buds...


----------



## grandvapor (Nov 20, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Every year i just have to grow a sweet seeds dark devil! its puts me in the Holiday mood!!
> 
> View attachment 3546788



I love the look and description of the Sweet Dark Devil but can't pull the trigger to buy. It's absolutely beautiful but is it decently strong? Pretty high tolerance...


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 20, 2015)

Im in australia but mate if lady bettles want in, let them! They will not hurt your plants in any way but instead eat and kill any mite, thrip or gnat thats in your grow space....


----------



## getmygunbilly420 (Nov 20, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Evandar i just have to grow a sweet seeds dark devil! its puts me in the Holiday mood!!
> 
> View attachment 3546788



Im really glad you posted this, i just ordered a Dark Devil
What was your smallest dry weight
And what was your largest
I read all about it and i just want to get a growers report. Is it as vigorous and potent as claimed?


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

getmygunbilly420 said:


> Im really glad you posted this, i just ordered a Dark Devil
> What was your smallest dry weight
> And what was your largest
> I read all about it and i just want to get a growers report. Is it as vigorous and potent as claimed?


you wont get rich on DD but its killer kush! very strong, and taste like jolly ranchers. My issue with DD is if you grow 7 plants 3 will be mutant and 4 will be ok.. they are not cheap auto seeds.. i wish SS would get the mutant out of the genetics..pisses me off!! But I still love Jay and Tony!!


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

ive grown a DD that made 60 dry black grams ive also grown a DD that made 30 dry black grams.. its so black purple when dry.. freaks people out!! orange hairs ..


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 20, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> you wont get rich on DD but its killer kush! very strong, and taste like jolly ranchers. My issue with DD is if you grow 7 plants 3 will be mutant and 4 will be ok.. they are not cheap auto seeds.. i wish SS would get the mutant out of the genetics..pisses me off!! But I still love Jay and Tony!!


Im experiencing a mutant from fast buds right now... rhino ryder
 
And its totally fine cousin, Crystal Meth..
 
Same age but totally different and i have never seen a seed do this from day 1. Now on flower nutes i notice after a feed its leaves do straighten a bit. Maybe it needs some potash too????


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 21, 2015)

auto mutants are just fine as long as the main stem stays in some form. The mutant Girl scout cookie i grew was a benefit i got more off her than her normal sister.. sweet seeds mutants will grow the main stem all side ways and shit and this just doent work for weight i just killed one because she was so stupid looking healthy but a twig!! the 3 larger perfect dark devils are worth the $85 I spent.. Dark devil is novelty cannabis this is strong but its something to show off or talk about. most smokers have never seen a black bud.. I should get a 1/4 lb of black buds! dark purple..


----------



## getmygunbilly420 (Nov 22, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> you wont get rich on DD but its killer kush! very strong, and taste like jolly ranchers. My issue with DD is if you grow 7 plants 3 will be mutant and 4 will be ok.. they are not cheap auto seeds.. i wish SS would get the mutant out of the genetics..pisses me off!! But I still love Jay and Tony!!


Im looking for two ounces ea out of 3 under 600w hps in 6x 2 closet in dwc with general hydroponics flora kit. Im growing this, thc bomb auto, and smokin gun auto.


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 22, 2015)

getmygunbilly420 said:


> Im looking for two ounces ea out of 3 under 600w hps in 6x 2 closet in dwc with general hydroponics flora kit. Im growing this, thc bomb auto, and smokin gun auto.


dude ya just may get those numbers with DWC! autoflowers Love DWC! i cant get those numbers using soil. one day ill go to DWC something about autoflowers and DWC they get huge!! the roots!!


----------



## getmygunbilly420 (Nov 22, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> dude ya just may get those numbers with DWC! autoflowers Love DWC! i cant get those numbers using soil. one day ill go to DWC something about autoflowers and DWC they get huge!! the roots!!


Swag


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 23, 2015)

I wanna do DWC but i cannot as i am renting. If i could i know my results would be tenfold and quality assured...... 
Anyone selling a cheap house????


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 23, 2015)

I've got plans for DWC next year my garden is producing so it's very hard to stop the production and change systems. I'm going to though.. I want the monsters autos!!!!


----------



## Seedlin (Nov 23, 2015)

What are you calling monster? My 2 Fast was right at 5' and although I haven't weighted it yet, lookin in the bags I'm guessing 4 oz.


----------



## Beanz420 (Nov 23, 2015)

Seedlin said:


> What are you calling monster? My 2 Fast was right at 5' and although I haven't weighted it yet, lookin in the bags I'm guessing 4 oz.


Outdoor?


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 23, 2015)

I did not grow these plants!! just wish!!

http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/dutch-passion-autoultimate-onekg-grow-review/

the shiznit! chopped and hanging like a damn fish!!! this was grey bears work. made 500 something grams.. yes DWC makes very big autos!!


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 23, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> View attachment 3549501 I did not grow these plants!! just wish!!
> 
> http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/dutch-passion-autoultimate-onekg-grow-review/
> 
> ...



I second this. Have seen monster grows. Biggest ive seen is from dutch passion. Think Different, AutoUltimate and Auto Extreme are RIGHT MONSTERS IN DWC!!!!
The constantly oxygenated water and free movement of the root system is the key ingredient here. The roots have nothing to fight against whilst growing giving expodential rapid growth to plant in all stages of life. 
I think i might down size my grow space next round and make a clean rdwc system.
Actually, i dont think it, i know it....


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 23, 2015)

P.S that link the elvis put up is a bit old, but a great read!!!!


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 23, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> P.S that link the elvis put up is a bit old, but a great read!!!!


yea its old the "king" did that a few years ago. AFN grow.. I had a photo mother once in DWC but she made way more stems than i could ever clone off her .. 
I just through them away.. I'm ready to get my DWC grow on!!! maybe next year in the summer..


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 23, 2015)

Im going to experiment as of january. Am going to do 2 known super autos and two regular autos (still fem). 
The two regulars will get the dwc so i can compare to my soil skills with the supers!


----------



## bubblenut (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe 2 dark devils via rdwc and two auto ultimates via my secret soil mix!


----------



## Seedlin (Nov 25, 2015)

Beanz420 said:


> Outdoor?


Indoor, Mirical Gro Organics Choice and perlite, 1000w hp lite, 3 gal Wal Mart bag air pot, 106 days at cut


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Dec 13, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> heavyweight vast and fast? Thats the strain name? Magnum 48? I will check them out thanks for the reply and all the help.  maybe this thread will be helpful to a lot of people like me!! thanks to everyone!!! Toke on ===~~


I grew 4 heavyweight vast and fast v2's this year, avoid this strain, definitely was not the yielder they claim! I grow some auto blueberry blisses and an autopounder with cheese earlier in the year. All outdoor in organics, by far my favorite auto strain was the auto pounder with cheese, awesome smell and smoke, great yield also! I gotta qp a plant off that strain dry


----------



## Seedlin (Dec 14, 2015)

She ended up just under 7oz dried!. I have a couple of Dutch Passion Ultimates that I believe may achieve near that. They are pretty big.. It's duck season and I don't have the time to spend taking and posting pics. I'm soaking a coco brick right now for some Girl Scouts Cookies, Critical and West Coast OG that I popped over the weekend. I like to start a new crop every month...


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Dec 14, 2015)

Seedlin said:


> She ended up just under 7oz dried!. I have a couple of Dutch Passion Ultimates that I believe may achieve near that. They are pretty big.. It's duck season and I don't have the time to spend taking and posting pics. I'm soaking a coco brick right now for some Girl Scouts Cookies, Critical and West Coast OG that I popped over the weekend. I like to start a new crop every month...


Lets c the pics of the auto ultimate, i have 2 beans of that strain and will like to c the results. Tnx


----------



## seymourbudz (Dec 19, 2015)

Amnesia haze auto from expert seeds....something to behold. Mine is finishing up now and it looks to be 5oz if I had to guess. Crazy good looking, sativa based with high thc, should be top notch smoke. They seem to cost a bit more but I don't care. I will definitely be getting more myself


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 20, 2015)

I was just browsing this thread. I never did an auto, but got a handfull from freebies.

Do you top these plants or just let them grow? I've heard you can't clone an auto?
Most of these are arount 8 weeks from start to finnish?

Thanks for the help. Your plants look good


----------



## justugh (Dec 20, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> I was just browsing this thread. I never did an auto, but got a handfull from freebies.
> 
> Do you top these plants or just let them grow? I've heard you can't clone an auto?
> Most of these are arount 8 weeks from start to finnish?
> ...


first time doing it ......do it naturally with a feed plan u have(base line plant know what the strain is going to do)
......the next one u do alter it the feed the learning curve is very fast on autos u will pick it up in 3 grows

cloning no does not work....topping feming lsting scroging super cropping can all be done but know it is best with a longer running plant

some autos are really fast 50 days only 45 80 grams total others are 110 days with 450+ grams .........rem breeders know the strain and have the feed/soil/lights dailed in it takes time to get that good


----------



## Seedlin (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah, what he said. I can say once you do a good auto grow I doubt you go back to photos unless there is something special you can't find in an auto.... They are like anything else, give a guy some paint and a brush and he will paint a house. give another guy the paint and a brush and he will paint a _mural_ on the house.. Good luck..


----------



## bubblenut (Dec 23, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> View attachment 3498543 I have this aurora indica going right now, she's in the first week after switching to 12/12. Shes in a 18 gal bucket. Toke on ===~~


Hows this Indica lookin Trop?


----------



## bubblenut (Dec 23, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Whats the name of this one? This is auto right?


Thats Blue Mammoth Auto by Barneys Farm. Was a great performer, grew into baseball sized buds that glowed blue and smoked really well! Dustiest smoke ive had this year


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 23, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> DOES SOMEONE KNOWS WHICH AUTOFLOWER STRAINS ARE THE MOST POTENT AND HIGH YIELDERS? TNX IN ADVANCE TO ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO CHIM IN!! TOKE ON ====~~


Dinafem Amnesia XXL auto. Smoke is frickin fire for realz. Yield? Depending on your set up this thing gets giant. Kinda stretchy tho. Not a bush more like a tree. 5' from the soil maybe. Yield. I got 3 quart jars back in like March. I'm thinking at least 3 oz. but, I'm just for personal so I don't weight. It's so fire I've still got a packed tight jar left and a stash jar with maybe a quarter. Oh and I smoke almost every day and my gf gets some regular. I would say this is $20 a gram stuff for potency. Compared to Colorado dispensaries. Just saying. I've been smoking for years and still can't finish a half a pinner of this. Put it on your auto list. You can't go wrong with good Dinafem genes tho. This was about a 12-13 strain. If I do it again I am gonna tie her down. I believe 6 ounces is possible with this strain.


----------



## Seedlin (Dec 23, 2015)

Hmmmmm.. I'm my limited auto experience, my 2 Fast 2 Vast was the best producer a little under 7oz, the best smoke goes to the Think Different x Pinkie Pie. Only got 1 lady out of 5 beans (I still have a few to pop) but hey that's the way she goes. I do have a Dutch Passion Utimate that is a little over 6' and another pushing 5'6". I think she, the tallest, might out produce the 2 Fast. Her buds are much much thicker and bigger, less but more ya know. I too am a very heavy smoker, at least an ounce a week, sometimes that on a good weekend. None of my buddies can hang with me, they get stoned enough. I'm still rolling em up. Everything I have grown has been kick ass but the Think Different x Pinkie Pie holds the bar_ "Personal Stash"_ thus far. I have 8 strains in different growth stages as I type so in a few weeks my results my change. Good luck chasing your Brass Ring friend, It's a fucking blast!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Dec 23, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> Hows this Indica lookin Trop?


That one was old i already harvest her in November 11


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Dec 23, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> Hows this Indica lookin Trop?


This is the one i have going on now 28 days of flower. Is a photo aurora indica also  i ran into some deficiencys, i think phosphorus or boron, maybe lockout of zink, iron moly cal and mag. Im gonna flush her tomorrow and feed at 1/2 strength npk nutes to c what happens


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Dec 23, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> Hows this Indica lookin Trop?


 this is her one week ago, at 21 days into flower. I think also the stretch burned a lot of nitrogen, im stumped!!


----------



## bubblenut (Dec 24, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> View attachment 3570949 this is her one week ago, at 21 days into flower. I think also the stretch burned a lot of nitrogen, im stumped!!


After you sent me that chart on deficiencies i just loaded up some epsome salts into ro water and fed for two days then allowed to dry right out... Cleared basically all of my problems once i returned normal feedings! And you are the first to give me such charted info so for that my bro thanks a trill!
P.s do ya reckon there is a hash plant equal in auto???


----------



## justugh (Dec 24, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> View attachment 3570949 this is her one week ago, at 21 days into flower. I think also the stretch burned a lot of nitrogen, im stumped!!



Iron your issue is that .....plus u need more NPK for sure that is red vein on the stems
here this is for Iron and zinc ......like 2 apps of this stuff and u are good 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0063PG40G


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Dec 24, 2015)

justugh said:


> Iron your issue is that .....plus u need more NPK for sure that is red vein on the stems
> here this is for Iron and zinc ......like 2 apps of this stuff and u are good
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0063PG40G


Tnx m8. ThAt was what i was suspecting. Tnx again


----------



## justugh (Dec 24, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Tnx m8. ThAt was what i was suspecting. Tnx again


np man 

that stuff works fast .....5/6 days i sawl my issue gone 

just know that your soil base is off ......so until u use up the supply on hand u are going to need this stuff 
if u have time until your next round(6/8 weeks) u can tweak the soil ........honestly if u do it makes the plants blow up (have not found that happy lvl ) all my experiments end up with most plants that grow pass the height of the light and needing increased food/watering 

if u are going the other path and getting pills and crushing them make sure it is chelated ........fill a mason jar about 3/4 way full of hot water add the crushed stuff cap it shake it for min or 2 then open it add in ice to cool it off down into the 60s 50s ......then pour that into the gallon water jug add water add feed and give to plant


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Dec 24, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> After you sent me that chart on deficiencies i just loaded up some epsome salts into ro water and fed for two days then allowed to dry right out... Cleared basically all of my problems once i returned normal feedings! And you are the first to give me such charted info so for that my bro thanks a trill!
> P.s do ya reckon there is a hash plant equal in auto???


Haven't check but definitely most be one. Cheers bubble merry Xmas to u brah!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Dec 24, 2015)

justugh said:


> np man
> 
> that stuff works fast .....5/6 days i sawl my issue gone
> 
> ...


Tnx for the tips buddy! Merry Xmas!!


----------



## mallett001 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi all

I thought I would contribute for Chrismas so here we go on the growing side for Auto's...

A good medium and a good amount (I use 60 Litre containers), soil and Perlite 65/35 mixed with pre-rinsed ph 6.5 tap water (Left to stand for 24hrs to dispipitate the chlorine) - Always remember P.H 6.5 - Get a meter - Essentials PH £40 - Perfect!!! Next, use VERY LITTLE water, I use P.H 6.5 and 8ml Rhizotonic (2 Litres of seedling pre-mix to 60 Litres soil) Evenly pre-water your container/pot and then leave under lights TWO Feet away for 400w HPS Dual Spec for 24hrs to heat the soil. I also like to leave a circle of small clay pebbles around the area where I will put the seed in the next 24 hours, so that I know where it will pop 

Next, use your little finger and go no more than 1cm deep into the soil, get your seeds from the fridge (Best place for storage) and put one in SIDEWAYS. Cover LIGHTLY with soil and cover container/pot with cling film and get a big rubber band and put it around so the cling doesn't flap about when your Oscillating fan is going. Within 72 hrs she will pop, remove cling, watch for stetch and light burn at this stage, I turn my light to 250W at this stage.

--------- WATERING

DO NOT WATER AT ALL UNTIL YOUR PLANT POT/CONTAINER IS SUPER LIGHT COMPARED TO WET

*** TOP TIP***
Also, if you are not sure when to water, get a dry skinny foot long stick and bury it in the soil after you have done your weekly water. If ur unsure a few days later, pull the stick out and touch the back of your hand with it. If it is in any way shape or form MOIST (lol) YOU DON'T NEED TO WATER!!!!! I Can't stress this enough.

--------- TEMPS & HUMIDITY

Ideal Humidity at seedling stage 80%

****** Optimal all round Temp 25c ******

Ideal Veg Humidity 65%
Ideal Flowering Humidity 30-40% optimal


I like to get a notepad A4 size and do a row of numbers 1-60 days. Write in this daily and will notice small changes day by day.


I use BullRush Professional compost mix (UK) and it has enough nutes for 42 days....

I also use Sicilic Acid (1ml/1L water PH 6.5) and Rhizotonic with my every watering BEFORE the nutes run out in the soil at 42 days.

------ NUTES

Organic nutes such as BioBizz are the best for taste...You cant beat organic for smell, taste and in my HO Potency

BioBizz Bloom & Top Max + Sicilic Acid (1ml per Litre) EVERY WEEKLY WATERING FROM NOW ON 

Week 6 - I give them 3ml per/l Bloom + 1ml per/l Top Max + Sicilic Acid (1ml per Litre)
Week 7 - 4ml Bloom + 4ml Top Max + Sicilic Acid (1ml per Litre)
Week 8 - 4ml Bloom + 4ml Top Max + Sicilic Acid (1ml per Litre)
Week 9 - Check Trichomes with a 45x Magnifier (Get one) and if u want up and giggly, chop when cloudy, if you want couch lock....you have to wait until they amber...If not, try 50/50 for a combo!

No Need to FLUSH with organics...

CHOP! DRY! CURE! ROCK ON!!!

SEEDS:

Sweet Seeds - Fast bud #2 - Diesel Genetics - Perfect for SOG - Ready to chop in 60 days - Absolutely fool proof!! - 1 OZ Dry

Barneys Sweet Tooth Auto - Mad Yields - Nice and High on it right now lol - Again Foolproof but a bigger plant 65g ( I had a slow but plentiful Pheno @ 90 days total )

Delicious Seeds - La Fruitta Di Venus - One of the best yielders - Got a Pyramid Shaped 12g top cola dry and only one Pheno to this stain - i.e Homogenous so you know that it will grow the same every time. (70 days / 55g dry)

Big Buddha - Blue Cheese Auto - The daniest stinkiest maddest high with no ceiling!!!! ( 84 days / 45g dry )

Currently trying Fast Buds seeds: Green Crack - ranked number 3 on ***** seedfinder (Google it) ******
Fast Buds - Blackberry Kush - Has 2 top colas without topping!!! - It's a mutant!!
And finally... FB's Girl Scout Cookies - 22% THC - Californias favourite strain - Minty sweet taste apparently too 

Can't Wait to try the Fast Buds collection

I hope this helps everyone! Time to roll another 

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to ALL!!!

PEACE


----------



## tekdc911 (Dec 24, 2015)

mallett001 said:


> Barneys Sweet Tooth Auto - Mad Yields - Nice and High on it right now lol - Again Foolproof but a bigger plant 65g ( I had a slow but plentiful Pheno @ 90 days total )
> 
> Delicious Seeds - La Fruitta Di Venus - One of the best yielders - Got a Pyramid Shaped 12g top cola dry and only one Pheno to this stain - i.e Homogenous so you know that it will grow the same every time. (70 days / 55g dry)
> 
> ...


 +1 for barneys sweet tooth give em 14 weeks  
was really impressed with the freebie's la fruta di venus i grew out both very similar both smelled like candy 

caution with the barneys sweet tooth the shit reeks past a cheap carbon scrubber during mid flower ..... high is amazing and one of the pheno's looks like cabbage sucks to grow indoors was going to cull it and one of my buddies chunked it outside and pretty much ignored it ...... got a little less then a oz off of it and gave me half of it by the time i got home the buds were stuck together and when peeled apart looked laminated they were so sticky and smelled through 2 ziplocks some of the best shit ive ever smoked regardless of photo or auto .... the rest of the pheno's do very well indoors and ive seen people first hand never grown before pull a couple oz's from them they get beasty but require a little longer ..... but you know what they say fgood things come to those who wait


----------



## Kevin the Great (Dec 25, 2015)

Dr. Krippling Incredible Bulk auto was a great performer for me. Outyielding most of my photo plants done in the same space. Fat colas of nice dense buds.


----------



## hi ryder (Dec 26, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I just reed something good about dp auto ultimate. Whats up with that one? Any one?


It.s good realy nice stone


----------



## chickenweed (Dec 28, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Aight. Thats good enough. Im trying to dicide which ones i should order. I really cant decide yet. Thats why i need some feedback. Thanks for the reply!! Im trying to find at least the top 5 high thc and high yielders autoflowers. I really can get that much info on the web about this Toke on====~~~


Hey friend, I'm starting my first grow in 30 yrs. Will be using half strength tga supersoil and rain water only, I decided on chemdog, Hindu kush, great White shark, white widow, lemon skunk, THC bomb all autos, all organic! I wish us both the best of the best!


----------



## hi ryder (Dec 29, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> DOES SOMEONE KNOWS WHICH AUTOFLOWER STRAINS ARE THE MOST POTENT AND HIGH YIELDERS? TNX IN ADVANCE TO ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO CHIM IN!! TOKE ON ====~~


ha ha the ultimate will make you feel nice, the afgan kush will stop you hurting and the ak47 will have you cleaning up the house and fixing stuff ,
dont smoke them all at once its confuseing 
good luck


----------



## chickenweed (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone ever tried TGA supersoil on autos? Would welcome any feedback anyone can offer!


----------



## StifflerBen61 (Jan 2, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> DOES SOMEONE KNOWS WHICH AUTOFLOWER STRAINS ARE THE MOST POTENT AND HIGH YIELDERS? TNX IN ADVANCE TO ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO CHIM IN!! TOKE ON ====~~


Check out- Robocrop auto


----------



## chickenweed (Jan 4, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> View attachment 3498543 I have this aurora indica going right now, she's in the first week after switching to 12/12. Shes in a 18 gal bucket. Toke on ===~~


----------



## chickenweed (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey friend, 18 gal. Hope she doesn't get rootbound! Lol , No for real man she looks great! Happy smoking


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 8, 2016)

@tropicalcannabispatient, good thread. Im going to try out some autos this year and ill be diggin through this to find em.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 9, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> @tropicalcannabispatient, good thread. Im going to try out some autos this year and ill be diggin through this to find em.


Cheers bro! Yeah lots of good info here by folks, it can help a lot of people on choosing a good strain to give it a try by all the feedback of the people who actually got hands on. Toke on bro ====~~


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 9, 2016)

chickenweed said:


> Hey friend, I'm starting my first grow in 30 yrs. Will be using half strength tga supersoil and rain water only, I decided on chemdog, Hindu kush, great White shark, white widow, lemon skunk, THC bomb all autos, all organic! I wish us both the best of the best!


Sounds good!! Go for it. Post results i will like to c.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 10, 2016)

Best to my knowladge, 
Auto seeds Candy Kush (heavy yeilding and beautiful taist and eroma hybrid from auto pounder)
Auto seeds Auto Pounder (claims to be the highest yeilding auto so far) 
These are the best two from my experience also seems pretty easy to grow and seem a lot more reliable then some auto pyramid seeds I used


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

Strongest auto i come across was the auto blueberry from dutch passion and dinamex from dinafem, the biggest yielder i came across growing in pro mix hp with organic nutes was the auto ultimate from dutch passion, i got 4 ounces off the blueberry, and 1.5 pounds from the auto ultimate pictured below


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2016)

1.5lb on that one plant? i can't see how..................... it's less than 4 ft tall for a start and only one main cola.


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

ghb said:


> 1.5lb on that one plant? i can't see how..................... it's less than 4 ft tall for a start and only one main cola.


Thanks to the help of an air pruning pot, thats what all those holes are for. Its in a "Super Roots pot" i was also using advanced nutrients. Iguana Juice grow and bloom, along with nirvana, bud ignitor, bud factor x, ancient earth, and big bud.


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

P


ghb said:


> 1.5lb on that one plant? i can't see how..................... it's less than 4 ft tall for a start and only one main cola.


plus it's in a 5 gal pot.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2016)

so you really are saying you got 600g of dried bud from that measly plant. gtfo


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

Picture says it all. Dont like it, gtfo over an opinion i stated.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 10, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> Strongest auto i come across was the auto blueberry from dutch passion and dinamex from dinafem, the biggest yielder i came across growing in pro mix hp with organic nutes was the auto ultimate from dutch passion, i got 4 ounces off the blueberry, and 1.5 pounds from the auto ultimate pictured below


Massive!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 10, 2016)

ghb said:


> 1.5lb on that one plant? i can't see how..................... it's less than 4 ft tall for a start and only one main cola.


Look how fat are they as fat as the vacuum. Dont know but it can be.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Look how fat are they as fat as the vacuum. Dont know but it can be.


I know. He is lying. Notice how the stems aren't bending? Heavy buds fall over without support. Bud will shrink a lot when drying.

You can't pull a bow from a plant that size. Maybe a qp.


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Massive!!


This was an auto that took 3.5 weeks in vegging, and 11 weeks in flowering, even though it was an indica dominant strain, it was worth the wait in the end


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I know. He is lying. Notice how the stems aren't bending? Heavy buds fall over without support. Bud will shrink a lot when drying.
> 
> You can't pull a bow from a plant that size. Maybe a qp.


Auto stems are alot thicker and more durable than regular photoperiod plants. All of my autos had thick stems, all the photoperiod strains i grew, had thin pencil thick stems that needed help with a trellis net just to stay upright. You can watch alot of videos and notice how thin the photoperiod plants stems are thin. You throw a fan in the grow room to produce thicker stalks to carry the weight of the buds.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2016)

i've grown 1.5lb plants, they will not fit through a doorway come harvest. that plant doesn't even fill half a door way in height or width.


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I know. He is lying. Notice how the stems aren't bending? Heavy buds fall over without support. Bud will shrink a lot when drying.
> 
> You can't pull a bow from a plant that size. Maybe a qp.


Do you need glasses? Maybe if you would closely at the size of the damn stem at the bottom and all over the plant, and compare it to the vacuum, you'd find the real answer to your statement.


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

ghb said:


> i've grown 1.5lb plants, they will not fit through a doorway come harvest. that plant doesn't even fill half a door way in height or width.


Yeah cause you most likely topped the shit out of that plant and had a very wide canopy.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> Yeah cause you most likely topped the shit out of that plant and had a very wide canopy.


And what lights are you using exactly?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> This was an auto that took 3.5 weeks in vegging, and 11 weeks in flowering, even though it was an indica dominant strain, it was worth the wait in the end


So you say it's indica Dom but cite the Rudy genes also? Huh?

Is it Rudy Dom or indica Dom? You say these things because of the leaf pallet? 

Just for shots and giggles why do you think this plant in indica Dom?


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

I d


hondagrower420 said:


> So you say it's indica Dom but cite the Rudy genes also? Huh?
> 
> Is it Rudy Dom or indica Dom? You say these things because of the leaf pallet?
> 
> Just for shots and giggles why do you think this plant in indica Dom?


I dont think. I know its indica dominant. Go on the dutch passion site and look it up yourself if you dont believe anything i post. Of course it has the ruderalis genetics. Just cause its an "autoflower" doesnt mean they stay small and give low yields with lame ass potency, you're thinking of the autos that came out a decade ago when they made their debut. Autos come along way. I was using two 300w full spectrum leds from GalaxyHydro that mostly specialize in making lights for cannabis. You should really educate yourself on the new autoflowering strains buds. Until then, idfwu.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> Do you need glasses? Maybe if you would closely at the size of the damn stem at the bottom and all over the plant, and compare it to the vacuum, you'd find the real answer to your statement.



Glasses. Ok. That pot is like 15in tall. Using my eyes I can tell that the plant it self is not in 4ft tall. 

Your buds are airy. That's why the are big. If any weight was there those buds would have flopped. Just because the buds are big don't mean they way.

I have a strain give me 3ft colas. They were only like an ounce.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> I d
> 
> I dont think. I know its indica dominant. Go on the dutch passion site and look it up yourself if you dont believe anything i post. Of course it has the ruderalis genetics. Just cause its an "autoflower" doesnt mean they stay small and give low yields with lame ass potency, you're thinking of the autos that came out a decade ago when they made their debut. Autos come along way. I was using two 300w full spectrum leds from GalaxyHydro that mostly specialize in making lights for cannabis. You should really educate yourself on the new autoflowering strains buds. Until then, idfwu.



300w led (150w actual) and got a pound. Sure.

Bro, how many autos you grown?
I got 30 under my belt buddy.

Edit.. he is using 2 300w. Seems legit.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> I d
> 
> I dont think. I know its indica dominant. Go on the dutch passion site and look it up yourself if you dont believe anything i post. Of course it has the ruderalis genetics. Just cause its an "autoflower" doesnt mean they stay small and give low yields with lame ass potency, you're thinking of the autos that came out a decade ago when they made their debut. Autos come along way. I was using two 300w full spectrum leds from GalaxyHydro that mostly specialize in making lights for cannabis. You should really educate yourself on the new autoflowering strains buds. Until then, idfwu.


How do you know? It came from seed. I don't care what a breeder says. Bud structure, leaf pallet, root systems and plant structure is what tells you which way the plants genetic make up is dominate.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> I d
> 
> I dont think. I know its indica dominant. Go on the dutch passion site and look it up yourself if you dont believe anything i post. Of course it has the ruderalis genetics. Just cause its an "autoflower" doesnt mean they stay small and give low yields with lame ass potency, you're thinking of the autos that came out a decade ago when they made their debut. Autos come along way. I was using two 300w full spectrum leds from GalaxyHydro that mostly specialize in making lights for cannabis. You should really educate yourself on the new autoflowering strains buds. Until then, idfwu.



Go build an igloo.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

Let's see my best autos. All strains I have grown. Best to worse.

Barneys crictal rapido.

HSO blue dream auto

Blue pyramid

Auto Cheeseberry

Grand heft auto

Berry bomb auto

Jock horror auto

All yielded well and potent.

Stay away from anything that has "ryder" in it.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 10, 2016)

That's not even a pound. Notice the bud can't support itself. That's what happens when you actually have weight on the stem.


----------



## chickenweed (Jan 10, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Im trying to get THE ULTIMATE AUTO where i can buy those seeds that ships to the usa?


True north seed bank done me very well they have auto ultimate ,


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 11, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> i grew out the 10 Buddha pack and they where really nice plants..


I am growing autos for the first time. I have auto purple, sugar baby(mt.cook), Mako haze, last two from Kiwi seeds, purple from Spanish seeds. They are doing great, I think, they have12-14 side   branches each, one month old for 3, 1 is two weeks. Obvious the little one not that big yet, have you heard of these strains, good? Bad?, and by the pics, how much will I possibly yield? Tent, 600 Mh/hps 24 /0. Light. Flowering everywhere from soil to tips as of today, pics three days old.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 11, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I am growing autos for the first time. I have auto purple, sugar baby(mt.cook), Mako haze, last two from Kiwi seeds, purple from Spanish seeds. They are doing great, I think, they have12-14 sideView attachment 3583753 View attachment 3583755 View attachment 3583756 branches each, one month old for 3, 1 is two weeks. Obvious the little one not that big yet, have you heard of these strains, good? Bad?, and by the pics, how much will I possibly yield? Tent, 600 Mh/hps 24 /0. Light. Flowering everywhere from soil to tips as of today, pics three days old.


About 2 pounds dry!! Just joking!! We actually can tell there's a lot of factors involve to give u an answer., all depends on lights,square foot, environment, grower skills etc etc etc. Too many variables and outcomes. GL


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 11, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I am growing autos for the first time. I have auto purple, sugar baby(mt.cook), Mako haze, last two from Kiwi seeds, purple from Spanish seeds. They are doing great, I think, they have12-14 sideView attachment 3583753 View attachment 3583755 View attachment 3583756 branches each, one month old for 3, 1 is two weeks. Obvious the little one not that big yet, have you heard of these strains, good? Bad?, and by the pics, how much will I possibly yield? Tent, 600 Mh/hps 24 /0. Light. Flowering everywhere from soil to tips as of today, pics three days old.


They are looking good. Keep it up


----------



## The Elvis (Jan 11, 2016)

very pretty!!!! Hey y'all check out this pinky pie x TD!!! she has alot of crystals!!! just a few!!
she can still go 20ish more days!!!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 11, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> About 2 pounds dry!! Just joking!! We actually can tell there's a lot of factors involve to give u an answer., all depends on lights,square foot, environment, grower skills etc etc etc. Too many variables and outcomes. GL


OK, did you see the pics? Not sure if they went through, also have berry Ryder auto, I was wondering if you have tried or know anyone who has tried strains? Tent is 3


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 11, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> OK, did you see the pics? Not sure if they went through, also have berry Ryder auto, I was wondering if you have tried or know anyone who has tried strains? Tent is 3


Sorry, meant to give you the variables, growing in a 3x3x6 tent. Using a 600 watt Mh/hps, plus 4 150 w CFO vertically for side growth. Potted from sprout in rock wool ph 6.0. Into 3 gallon pots, started on sunblaze 48, 50/50 cool warm bulbs, temp 78-85 degrees, rh 40-60 %. For two weeks. Than into tent with a 600 w cool tube , airtight, exterior intake, interior vent thru terp extractor, heats my room, lol, saves on heat. Soil is a supersoil w worm castings and rabbit shitnfed alfalfa, sits for two months to get perfect. Mixed with expanded clay and perlite fora dense, but loose airy mix, roots can't get enough. I'll show you pics of photo strains I've done this way, but anyway, I gave a light mute mix using Ionic grow, 1/3 strength. For next two weeks. Here we are. Oh yes 24 hrs light. .one month old yesterday. Flowering nicely all over. 12-14 side branches, isn't that odd for autos? Any way four autos, berry Ryder, Mako haze, purple auto, and sugar baby. First run on autos. Estimation on final yield? I usually get half to a lb off regular females, so as far as skill I'm no rookie, but not full professional. I'm the best out of my circle, I'm 40 and been indoor and outdoor for 24 yrs. I'm also kinda humble. Lol. I don't give myself enough credit, not everyone completes grow after grow from seed to clone to finish, dry cure and have pot that's around 17-23%thc, that sells itself. With all those variables out of the way, what can I hopefully yield off of the four autos I have? I'm so curious ? Are they worth it? More harvests per year, but quality and quality?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 11, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> very pretty!!!! Hey y'all check out this pinky pie x TD!!! she has alot of crystals!!! just a few!!
> she can still go 20ish more days!!!
> 
> View attachment 3583790
> ...


Damn elvis very sexy! I c not a big yielder, but is all about quality and not quantity, she looks healthy and frosty!! One word: Awesome!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 11, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> very pretty!!!! Hey y'all check out this pinky pie x TD!!! she has alot of crystals!!! just a few!!
> she can still go 20ish more days!!!
> 
> View attachment 3583790
> ...


I even see a purple leave in the second pic with a red trichome? Am i seen right? Or is just the flash?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 11, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> OK, did you see the pics? Not sure if they went through, also have berry Ryder auto, I was wondering if you have tried or know anyone who has tried strains? Tent is 3


Yeah i saw them but i can't Tell u how much they will yield, go to leafy strain info and type the name of ur strains, it will show up maybe the maximum under ideal conditions. GL


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 11, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Sorry, meant to give you the variables, growing in a 3x3x6 tent. Using a 600 watt Mh/hps, plus 4 150 w CFO vertically for side growth. Potted from sprout in rock wool ph 6.0. Into 3 gallon pots, started on sunblaze 48, 50/50 cool warm bulbs, temp 78-85 degrees, rh 40-60 %. For two weeks. Than into tent with a 600 w cool tube , airtight, exterior intake, interior vent thru terp extractor, heats my room, lol, saves on heat. Soil is a supersoil w worm castings and rabbit shitnfed alfalfa, sits for two months to get perfect. Mixed with expanded clay and perlite fora dense, but loose airy mix, roots can't get enough. I'll show you pics of photo strains I've done this way, but anyway, I gave a light mute mix using Ionic grow, 1/3 strength. For next two weeks. Here we are. Oh yes 24 hrs light. .one month old yesterday. Flowering nicely all over. 12-14 side branches, isn't that odd for autos? Any way four autos, berry Ryder, Mako haze, purple auto, and sugar baby. First run on autos. Estimation on final yield? I usually get half to a lb off regular females, so as far as skill I'm no rookie, but not full professional. I'm the best out of my circle, I'm 40 and been indoor and outdoor for 24 yrs. I'm also kinda humble. Lol. I don't give myself enough credit, not everyone completes grow after grow from seed to clone to finish, dry cure and have pot that's around 17-23%thc, that sells itself. With all those variables out of the way, what can I hopefully yield off of the four autos I have? I'm so curious ? Are they worth it? More harvests per year, but quality and quality?


Then reading that u are skilled grower u might be close to hit or maybe go over what the strains info say online., sorry bruh maybe someone can chime in, but i actually have never grow those strains.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 11, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Yeah i saw them but i can't Tell u how much they will yield, go to leafy strain info and type the name of ur strains, it will show up maybe the maximum under ideal conditions. GL


Thank you for your time bro..happy harvesting!


----------



## The Elvis (Jan 11, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I even see a purple leave in the second pic with a red trichome? Am i seen right? Or is just the flash?


Huh.. I see it to now... Ill have to go check... Il get some good numbers of this strain id like @bf80255 to see these pics, all 4 PPxTD are short squat and very kush smelling!!
very different than last time they smell like leather right now.. But I have there sister that stands 34 inches tall and is amazing looking plant!! sativa!!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 12, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Huh.. I see it to now... Ill have to go check... Il get some good numbers of this strain id like @bf80255 to see these pics, all 4 PPxTD are short squat and very kush smelling!!
> very different than last time they smell like leather right now.. But I have there sister that stands 34 inches tall and is amazing looking plant!! sativa!!!


2 words!! Just awesome!!


----------



## eugene b (Jan 12, 2016)

i have


Kevin the Great said:


> Dr. Krippling Incredible Bulk auto was a great performer for me. Outyielding most of my photo plants done in the same space. Fat colas of nice dense buds.


i have 6 of these in at the moment they are a week old...what week did the go into flower for you and what dry weight did you get?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 12, 2016)

eugene b said:


> i have
> 
> 6 of these in ate the moment they are a week old...what week did the go into flower for you and what dry weight did you get?


A pound dry!!! just joking!!


----------



## eugene b (Jan 12, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> A pound dry!!! just joking!!


i thought a pound dry was about right lol...


----------



## atrain1 (Jan 12, 2016)

What's up my dear friend @The Elvis  beautiful sexy autoflowers as always.

You guys care if the train plays?

Here's a few auto ultimates drop DP... Top plant went 256 g bottom 306 or so




 





Plants like these are grown on the network on a daily basis..... check it out for yourself


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 12, 2016)

eugene b said:


> i thought a pound dry was about right lol...


I meant. A pound dry from each plant. Lol


----------



## eugene b (Jan 12, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I meant. A pound dry from each plant. Lol


Me thinks this may be a little optimistic lol...and i did get it i think you were being a little sarcastic and if your from the states all i can say is well done it was tot's amusing-)


----------



## eugene b (Jan 12, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> I don't know about the most potent but one of my favorite high yielding autos is Northern Lights x Big Bud Auto from World of Seeds. They can end up being quite tall which can be a downside, but their stone is heavy and relaxing. I have read that Think different from Dutch Passion can be very high yielding.


i did 3 think different on and outside grow last year what with the british weather they fox tailed at 4 weeks into flower,,properly gutted!!! up to the wet spell they were rocking and rolling!!!


----------



## eugene b (Jan 12, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Massive!!


did a dinafem critical plus outside last year grew to 13 feet lol


----------



## The Elvis (Jan 12, 2016)

Whats up @A-Train show the Boys that Dr Feelgood!!! thats a pretty plant!!!


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jan 12, 2016)

eugene b said:


> i have
> 
> i have 6 of these in at the moment they are a week old...what week did the go into flower for you and what dry weight did you get?


Mine seemed stunted at first and went into flower when it was about a month old. It was definitely smaller than where I flip my photos. I chopped it at 65 days and got a little over 2 ounces dry. The buds were very dense, I would say that the strain would be great for beginners, I dumped on nutes that I had mixed wrong and would have otherwise thrown out. It didn't seem to mind, just stayed deep green and kept growing. I know that 2 ounces may not sound like much but I grew it in a spacebucket that I normally pull about an ounce from. Wet weight was pretty heavy, I had one nug that went from over 8 grams to under 2 after drying.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 12, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Then reading that u are skilled grower u might be close to hit or maybe go over what the strains info say online., sorry bruh maybe someone can chime in, but i actually have never grow those strains.


Thank you for your input bro. And leafly doesn't have quite as many new strains , oh yeah, do you ever prune autos just a little bit to allow some more penetration of light and air flow, very bushy many benches, I'm fucking


hondagrower420 said:


> Let's see my best autos. All strains I have grown. Best to worse.
> 
> 
> atrain1 said:
> ...


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2016)

Grew a freebie from Attitude a few years ago in a carport/greenhouse in Seward Alaska. It was a Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 Auto, gave me more than 5 oz after cure. Lemony and socially stony, reminded me of weak version of Jack Herer in the pipe, but not the buzz.

While attractive, I'd rate her just a 5 or 6 out of 10.

Took 110 days germ to chop.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Thank you for your input bro. And leafly doesn't have quite as many new strains , oh yeah, do you ever prune autos just a little bit to allow some more penetration of light and air flow, very bushy many benches, I'm fucking


I did an experiment and find out that the best time to top them is during the stretch. Gl


----------



## atrain1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dr.Feelgood Autoflower : Short Stuff Seeds 

Network Style


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

super bushy, many branches to grow out. I hope the stretch happens soon.


BusyBee75 said:


> Thank you for your input bro. And leafly doesn't have quite as many new strains , oh yeah, do you ever prune autos just a little bit to allow some more penetration of light and air flow, very bushy many benches, I'm fucking


View attachment 35847 79[/ATTACH]


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> About 2 pounds dry!! Just joking!! We actually can tell there's a lot of factors involve to give u an answer., all depends on lights,square foot, environment, grower skills etc etc etc. Too many variables and outcomes. GL


I'm in a 3x3x6 tent. Running a 600 hid,


tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I did an experiment and find out that the best time to top them is during the stretch. Gl


Aside from topping, which actually splits and causes light stress, does picking off some interior old or new small leaves that congest the airflow and increases chances of mold, does light pruning cause stunting? 


tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I did an experiment and find out that the best time to top them is during the stretch. Gl


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't think that removing interior leaves hurts anything. If they're in shade then they aren't going to photosynthesize any sugars anyways, might as well open up some air flow. Don't get too crazy, just what's in dense shade.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> I don't think that removing interior leaves hurts anything. If they're in shade then they aren't going to photosynthesize any sugars anyways, might as well open up some air flow. Don't get too crazy, just what's in dense shade.


That's what I figured, but I'd rather get feedback before going ahead. Now you actively practice this? Or just your hypothesis, pertaining to general knowledge of how plants work. I am going to remove the small three prong here and there leaves that I believe are wasting energy and space. But only a couple at first. I'll most her interior before pruning, and time dry time, then remove a few, repeat process, when dry time is faster, I know I've increased air flow. I like taking my time and doing things proper. Premium medical comes round when no corners are cut. Doesn't have to be expensive to grow, just do every step perfectly.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> That's what I figured, but I'd rather get feedback before going ahead. Now you actively practice this? Or just your hypothesis, pertaining to general knowledge of how plants work. I am going to remove the small three prong here and there leaves that I believe are wasting energy and space. But only a couple at first. I'll most her interior before pruning, and time dry time, then remove a few, repeat process, when dry time is faster, I know I've increased air flow. I like taking my time and doing things proper. Premium medical comes round when no corners are cut. Doesn't have to be expensive to grow, just do every step perfectly.


Haste makes waste. And wax, and butter, but not good pot


----------



## LamontCranston (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.highaboveseattle.com/buddy-boy-farms-and-its-award-winning-gods-gift-cannabis/

41.7% THC highest recorded level in flowers as far as I know, granted they did send in a whopping 60-some samples and only averaged about 22% THC per test.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

LamontCranston said:


> http://www.highaboveseattle.com/buddy-boy-farms-and-its-award-winning-gods-gift-cannabis/
> 
> 41.7% THC highest recorded level in flowers as far as I know.


Holy moly, is that the mysterious "Korean skunk" supposed to be around 50%?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I'm in a 3x3x6 tent. Running a 600 hid,
> 
> Aside from topping, which actually splits and causes light stress, does picking off some interior old or new small leaves that congest the airflow and increases chances of mold, does light pruning cause stunting?View attachment 3585098 View attachment 3585100


Go for it, really lightly


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> That's what I figured, but I'd rather get feedback before going ahead. Now you actively practice this? Or just your hypothesis, pertaining to general knowledge of how plants work. I am going to remove the small three prong here and there leaves that I believe are wasting energy and space. But only a couple at first. I'll most her interior before pruning, and time dry time, then remove a few, repeat process, when dry time is faster, I know I've increased air flow. I like taking my time and doing things proper. Premium medical comes round when no corners are cut. Doesn't have to be expensive to grow, just do every step perfectly.


Leaves actually dont waste energy, they generate energy..


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jan 13, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Leaves actually dont waste energy, they generate energy..


I agree, but photosynthesis requires light and if the leaves in question are in dark shade then the energy generated vs energy consumed becomes a topic of debate. I personally prefer to trim a few of the lower internal leaves in an effort to get more airflow around everything else.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jan 13, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> I agree, but photosynthesis requires light and if the leaves in question are in dark shade then the energy generated vs energy consumed becomes a topic of debate. I personally prefer to trim a few of the lower internal leaves in an effort to get more airflow around everything else.


Agreed


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Holy moly, is that the mysterious "Korean skunk" supposed to be around 50%?


Or is that what big foot grows lol


Kevin the Great said:


> I agree, but photosynthesis requires light and if the leaves in question are in dark shade then the energy generated vs energy consumed becomes a topic of debate. I personally prefer to trim a few of the lower internal leaves in an effort to get more airflow around everything else.


Marvelous, thanks for the input gentlemen, didn't mean to over think such a small thing as turning a few leaves but when it comes to auto flower I just don't know and I lost a sun leaf on the first set of one that is now not in my tent on that whole side it didn't grow any branches for two internoding sets. Thats why I'm so cautious. Thank you again


----------



## The Elvis (Jan 13, 2016)

Goddang!! that bud looks good @A-Train


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

atrain1 said:


> Dr.Feelgood Autoflower : Short Stuff Seeds
> 
> Network Style
> 
> View attachment 3584964 View attachment 3584965 View attachment 3584966 View attachment 3584967


My friend, she has to be the prettiest bush I've ever seen. Hands down. What did final product smell and taste like? Heady or heavy stone. I need to Imagine the whole enchilada..lol


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Big props to 00 seeds northern lights auto. Ran a auto variety for my first grow ever. 70 days from first sight out of the soil that's fast. Pulled 98 grams of 2 plants no training absolutely no nutrients during veg. Smoke report is very tasty and I can't feel my torso. I sit here now and ask my self why I'm onto killing myself with sativa strains. About to finish a delahaze run. And waiting on some kali mist. Might have to go back to autos.   P


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, had a little scare two days ago, the Man came knocking, and question were flying. So fly I did. All transported to a safe location for their second half of life, autos are berry Ryder, Mako haze, sugar baby and auto purple Spanish seeds. All the little gals are preparing for the coming spring. All will be topped and trained and harvested for clones, once recovered, out side in 15 gallon pots for the spring summer and fall outside to become trees of a different color. For now all is golden on the home front. Got tangy sour kush to end the day with. Yummy. Nite all.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Big props to 00 seeds northern lights auto. Ran a auto variety for my first grow ever. 70 days from first sight out of the soil that's fast. Pulled 98 grams of 2 plants no training absolutely no nutrients during veg. Smoke report is very tasty and I can't feel my torso. I sit here now and ask my self why I'm onto killing myself with sativa strains. About to finish a delahaze run. And waiting on some kali mist. Might have to go back to autos. View attachment 3585507 View attachment 3585508 View attachment 3585508View attachment 3585507P


VERY nice dude. What did they look like at 4 weeks?


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> VERY nice dude. What did they look like at 4 weeks?


. I forget got a new phone since then was just able to get a few pics before I harvested. If I recall they bulked up in the last 3 weeks. Wasn't expecting that much weight. Was really surprised how these plants wanted very little. Both in 3 gal pots. Almost germ plant water dry cure smoke. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2016)

Moved the plants n grabbed a new phone..what kinda questions was dude asking?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> . I forget got a new phone since then was just able to get a few pics before I harvested. If I recall they bulked up in the last 3 weeks. Wasn't expecting that much weight. Was really surprised how these plants wanted very little. Both in 3 gal pots. Almost germ plant water dry cure smoke. Pretty awesome.


This is four weeks old. Did yours ever look like this? It's mad bushy, in 3 gallon since seed, will she extend those arms up like yours ? 600 watt hps. Temp steady 76 degrees rh 40-60%., 24-7. What week did yours stretch, and we're they like these? I'm curious as to possible harvest. First auto run. Thanks.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Moved the plants n grabbed a new phone..what kinda questions was dude asking?


I didn't say anything about a new phone, that was other guy. I had to box and bag 3 gallon pots w 4 week old autos inside, lol, in a baby stroller at 10:00 at night. The at a time. My tent, light cool tube bulbs, fans turn extractor, everything. 5 trips solo to my boys crib. Gangsta. What local pd asks if you're growing, stop growing. Unless you're legal and within the guidelines.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I didn't say anything about a new phone, that was other guy. I had to box and bag 3 gallon pots w 4 week old autos inside, lol, in a baby stroller at 10:00 at night. The at a time. My tent, light cool tube bulbs, fans turn extractor, everything. 5 trips solo to my boys crib. Gangsta. What local pd asks if you're growing, stop growing. Unless you're legal and within the guidelines.


Fu#@&ing neighbors


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> This is four weeks old. Did yours ever look like this? It's mad bushy, in 3 gallon since seed, will she extend those arms up like yours ? 600 watt hps. Temp steady 76 degrees rh 40-60%., 24-7. What week did yours stretch, and we're they like these? I'm curious as to possible harvest. First auto run. Thanks.View attachment 3585538 View attachment 3585540 View attachment 3585538 View attachment 3585544 View attachment 3585542 View attachment 3585547


I will try to dig up old pics. But mine were not so stout like those. Like I have said in most my posts I am no professional. I think that anything Ryder will tend to be just like what you have going on. Mine looked similar to that maybe at week 3. I really can't remember. I also have a 400 watt mh/hps. Your 600 may not induce the stretch that mine did. I also started with the mh until I started to see some flower growth. I wish I had the answers. My advice would be to maybe pull light a little further away to see if she will spread her wings. That could be the wrong advice. My gut tells me she's A Ryder and will stay low to the ground. Keep me posted interested to see what happens. Also seek out other opinions.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> I will try to dig up old pics. But mine were not so stout like those. Like I have said in most my posts I am no professional. I think that anything Ryder will tend to be just like what you have going on. Mine looked similar to that maybe at week 3. I really can't remember. I also have a 400 watt mh/hps. Your 600 may not induce the stretch that mine did. I also started with the mh until I started to see some flower growth. I wish I had the answers. My advice would be to maybe pull light a little further away to see if she will spread her wings. That could be the wrong advice. My gut tells me she's A Ryder and will stay low to the ground. Keep me posted interested to see what happens. Also seek out other opinions.


She looks happy at least. Growers worry.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Moved the plants n grabbed a new phone..what kinda questions was dude asking?


Asking what my autos looked like at about 4 weeks. Had most my pics on old phone. If and when side branching stretched.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 14, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Asking what my autos looked like at about 4 weeks. Had most my pics on old phone. If and when side branching stretched.


Only one out of four is a Ryder. The other three are purple bud auto, sugar baby, and Mako haze. Don't have Ryder and from different bank with newer parents in the auto world. I'm going to chalk it up to my soil and watering style, and light , also started on Mh for three weeks, switch at preflower with a mix Mh hps than full hps. I hope I'm right in thinking they will stretch this week. And Ryder is starting to stretch now. Grew an inch in 24 hrs


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 30, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> Strongest auto i come across was the auto blueberry from dutch passion and dinamex from dinafem, the biggest yielder i came across growing in pro mix hp with organic nutes was the auto ultimate from dutch passion, i got 4 ounces off the blueberry, and 1.5 pounds from the auto ultimate pictured below


Yeah right, unless YOU also go by the handle TaNg and are located in Europe, then I'm calling you a liar AND a POS for stealing pics from another grower. There's a Youtube video showing that very same pic of the Ultimate auto next to the vac, AND an article on the Dutch Passion Ultimate review page has the same and gives the credit to the OG Tang, from a grow in April, 2014. 

Also lists the yield as 274 gms, which last time I checked is just over half an elbow. So STFU with your lies AlaskanAutoGrower420. Why you seem to think you can pull that kind of BS when you're surrounded by experienced growers who know better, you must think everyone is as dumb as you are. Seriously, this kind of bullshit just chaps my ass, fucking unoriginal and lame.


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 30, 2016)

http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/dutch-passion-autoultimate-grow-review/


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 30, 2016)

This is how my girls are doing now Auto berry Ryder Auto purple Auto sugar baby Auto Mako haze all at 6 weeks. First two are super autos and are only just flowering for less than 2 weeks. Ideally they are 100 days cradle to grave. The sugar baby and Mako are 10 week seed to harvest. Once again they are all 6 weeks Old  b


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 30, 2016)

fearnoevil said:


> Yeah right, unless YOU also go by the handle TaNg and are located in Europe, then I'm calling you a liar AND a POS for stealing pics from another grower. There's a Youtube video showing that very same pic of the Ultimate auto next to the vac, AND an article on the Dutch Passion Ultimate review page has the same and gives the credit to the OG Tang, from a grow in April, 2014.
> 
> Also lists the yield as 274 gms, which last time I checked is just over half an elbow. So STFU with your lies AlaskanAutoGrower420. Why you seem to think you can pull that kind of BS when you're surrounded by experienced growers who know better, you must think everyone is as dumb as you are. Seriously, this kind of bullshit just chaps my ass, fucking unoriginal and lame.


Yeah, that kid is stupid. And I knew that wasn't a pound.

He actually stole somebodies pictures?

Fucking low.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> This is how my girls are doing now Auto berry Ryder Auto purple Auto sugar baby Auto Mako haze all at 6 weeks. First two are super autos and are only just flowering for less than 2 weeks. Ideally they are 100 days cradle to grave. The sugar baby and Mako are 10 week seed to harvest. Once again they are all 6 weeks OldView attachment 3597393 View attachment 3597393 bView attachment 3597394 View attachment 3597394 View attachment 3597393 View attachment 3597396 View attachment 3597396


You're only about 4 days after I started my grow. Check out what my girls are doing. All over 2 feet plus .. Skunks are over 3 ft. with the 3rd at 4 feet.


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 31, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Yeah, that kid is stupid. And I knew that wasn't a pound.
> 
> He actually stole somebodies pictures?
> 
> Fucking low.


Yeah, I posted the link below my post, and the really dumb part is that it was FROM Dutch Passion's site, their review of The AutoUltimate, it's so stupid it's fucking funny, lol, some people's kids, I swear ;?D


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey my friend I did not see any pictures I would really love to see what yours look like and I just started some new ones Auto skunk 47 auto trans Siberian Auto blue diesel and blueberry crumble. I've currently got four autos in full flower, berry Ryder, purple bud,Mako haze,and sugar baby.      no  baby,


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 1, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Hey my friend I did not see any pictures I would really love to see what yours look like and I just started some new ones Auto skunk 47 auto trans Siberian Auto blue diesel and blueberry crumble. I've currently got four autos in full flower, berry Ryder, purple bud,Mako haze,and sugar baby. View attachment 3598648 View attachment 3598649 View attachment 3598649 View attachment 3598649 View attachment 3598649View attachment 3598649 noView attachment 3598651 View attachment 3598651 baby,View attachment 3598653


I have a grow journal in my signature. If you click it and go through or skip to the newest page you will see my latest photos. Or go here: *https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-first-auto-grow-4x4-tent-in-garage-3-strains-of-9-seeds.895517/page-6*

Recent photo


January 27th
 
Fast & Vast before plumping up


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 8, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Yeah, that kid is stupid. And I knew that wasn't a pound.
> 
> He actually stole somebodies pictures?
> 
> Fucking low.


What a tool. I am pretty sure no one has ever got a pound off an auto. I love my autos, but that's just me... I'm a shit grower, no where near a pro...


----------



## TaNg PeNg (Feb 9, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> Strongest auto i come across was the auto blueberry from dutch passion and dinamex from dinafem, the biggest yielder i came across growing in pro mix hp with organic nutes was the auto ultimate from dutch passion, i got 4 ounces off the blueberry, and 1.5 pounds from the auto ultimate pictured below


Shame on you brother that's a picture of my vacuum.


----------



## TaNg PeNg (Feb 9, 2016)

May have already been mentioned but @duttypanty on Instagram had Mephistos Alien v Triangke tested at 25% THC....strongest auto I've heard of.
Autos have serious quality to them now here's a couple of frost shots of my recents.

Toofless Alien.
 

AutoColorado Cookies.
 

AutoBrooklyn Sunrise.


Notice I watermark my pictures now so people don't get confused and think they have grown them lol.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 9, 2016)

My autos tonight


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 9, 2016)

These are my current autos, sugarbaby and Mako are the short fat two, the bigger are super autos, auto purple from Spanish seeds, and berry Ryder from auto seeds. Others are from Kiwi seeds. Got my new three going in center, trans Siberian, freeze berry, and skunk 47. In back are my fem regular strains to clone from when big enough. Berry white, chemdawg, sour diesel and pink citrus and chronic lights x Soviet ripper.


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 9, 2016)

TaNg PeNg said:


> May have already been mentioned but @duttypanty on Instagram had Mephistos Alien v Triangke tested at 25% THC....strongest auto I've heard of.
> Autos have serious quality to them now here's a couple of frost shots of my recents.
> 
> Toofless Alien.
> ...


Those are my plants! I got 3 pounds off of each of those!

Nah man, those are some seriously dank autos. It wasn't long ago that autos were pretty crappy. Now they are pretty nice.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 9, 2016)

This is my first time growing autoflower and I gotta tell ya, I think I did just fine. If a bud weighs 30 grams wet, what will it dry too?


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 9, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> This is my first time growing autoflower and I gotta tell ya, I think I did just fine. If a bud weighs 30 grams wet, what will it dry too?


From what I am reading online the wet bud can lose anywhere from 65% to 75% depending on the strain and other factors.


----------



## deadskunks (Feb 9, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Oh forgot this
> 
> 
> From what I am reading online the wet bud can lose anywhere from 65% to 75% depending on the strain and other factors.


I had an 80g cola that was only 26g when it dried..


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2016)

AlaskanAutoGrower420 said:


> Strongest auto i come across was the auto blueberry from dutch passion and dinamex from dinafem, the biggest yielder i came across growing in pro mix hp with organic nutes was the auto ultimate from dutch passion, i got 4 ounces off the blueberry, and 1.5 pounds from the auto ultimate pictured below


Is this your plant that you grew? I think I had seen this picture before somewhere else?


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 9, 2016)

deadskunks said:


> I had an 80g cola that was only 26g when it dried..


Yeah that's just under 75%, another 6 grams off and it would have been 75%. Crazy! Makes me wonder if I'm going to have anything to smoke after I harvest!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 10, 2016)

Do autos have a tendency to become very leafy toward the end? It seemed that the bud really filled in with bud leaf in the last couple weeks. Don't get me wrong, it's totally iced out, to the mid leaf, but I'm wondering if it's because I removed some bigger sun leafs that were shading budding sites. Could this have caused her to produce more leaf on the bud to make up energy that was lost due to the loss of sun leafs? Or could I attribute it to strain genetics.


----------



## guido420 (Feb 12, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> for large auto id pick Dutch passion auto ultimate i got 8 oz off just one plant. danafems WW XL is a big one also fastbuds 6 shooter will also get real big and is very strong. mephisto hubba bubba will also get a nice size.


was that indoors or out?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 12, 2016)

It was indoor, in a tent 3x3x6, 600w Mh/hps, grown along side 3 other autos, auto Mako haze, sugarbaby auto(kiwi seeds),super auto purple haze (freebie from Spanish seeds, no info about it,new hybrid absolutely beautiful) and berry Ryder auto (auto seeds). They outgrew the tent. Don't know why she leaves up, must be a combo of things, genetics,. The others didn't. These are pictures of how my auto Mako and auto sugarbaby came out. Add said 20-30 grams per plant. I got 22 and 25 dry off each. They are small and stout. My super autos are mid flower. Been 70 days since start of all of them.


----------



## The Elvis (Feb 12, 2016)

guido420 said:


> was that indoors or out?


I only grow indoors ..


----------



## The Elvis (Feb 12, 2016)

im really liking the fast buds pineapple express!!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 12, 2016)

Hp from thc bomb, diesel berry, amnesia haze, white widow, candy kush, and blueberry


----------



## guido420 (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice king...nice.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 13, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Hp from thc bomb, diesel berry, amnesia haze, white widow, candy kush, and blueberry


Wow bro,looking great, nice structure, lots of ice. Yum.


----------



## tazz&indy (Feb 13, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> DOES SOMEONE KNOWS WHICH AUTOFLOWER STRAINS ARE THE MOST POTENT AND HIGH YIELDERS? TNX IN ADVANCE TO ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO CHIM IN!! TOKE ON ====~~


I grow these autos regularly 
Jock Horror 24% Thc
White Widow 25 % Thc
Dutch treat 21.7 Thc and O.G KUSH at 24 %


----------



## ten year veteran (Feb 13, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> DOES SOMEONE KNOWS WHICH AUTOFLOWER STRAINS ARE THE MOST POTENT AND HIGH YIELDERS? TNX IN ADVANCE TO ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO CHIM IN!! TOKE ON ====~~



Magnum is probably the strongest I've grown. Really needs to be outside though because she gets really big


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 15, 2016)

My auto Mako and auto sugarbaby are now smokable. Been in jar for a week, will leave longer of course, but definitely is good. I cut them at 100% (as close as possible) to cloudy tricome. Great clean soaring head high for the Mako haze, I'd guess around17% thc, but I'll never know.  It was my first auto grow, I've got perpetual plants going always, so the next ones will be better on yield. I lost Alot of time healing from Super cropping them. I guess about15%. Only LST next time.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 15, 2016)

The other girls. Berry Ryder and purple auto.


----------



## Bidster28 (Feb 15, 2016)

About to be starting 5 Amnesia Haze autos under 600w hps. Any ideas of possible yields? Will be using FF Ocean Forrest Soil with Tiger bloom nutes when they go into flowering. Ive read some good things about this strain was just wondering if anyone else had any experience.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 15, 2016)

Two pounds per plant from what I'm hearing around here these days...so like ten lbs dried from five autos. ZOINKS!!


----------



## The Elvis (Feb 15, 2016)

TaNg PeNg said:


> Notice I watermark my pictures now so people don't get confused and think they have grown them lol.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 15, 2016)

I get between 20 grams and few ozs per dried realistically. I'm new at autos and lost our big-time on weight because I Super cropped, maybe with super autos because you got more veg time, but mine were 60 days seed to harvest and we're on the money. 63 days pistols were ripe and tricome were how I like em, 90%cloudy 10%Amber. Like I said, only got 1 oz from each of these, the seed bank said 20-30 gs dry. I didn't realize it when I purchased them. My others going are doing great as I showed you above this post. Here are the shorties.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 15, 2016)

Mako haze auto


----------



## Bidster28 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm new all together to growing. Just been doing a lot of research and then finally made home plunge and bought everything to get set up. With the right conditions I'm hoping for 2oz a plant.


----------



## lonzo212 (Feb 16, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> i think i can do it. This is not my first grow. I just need some help with the strains. I know is all about technique or grower style. But u really didnt help. Tnx anyways. Toke on ====~~


how those autos turn out?..which is best ones u found?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 16, 2016)

Of all of them you named, I believe White widow is constantly the strongest and always will be good if given good environment. Just my opinion


----------



## Beanz420 (Feb 17, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Here is a Ripley's OG from mepisto just killer looking plant!!! cant wait to smoke it!!!
> View attachment 3498854


What kind of nutes do you feed your gals? What kind of soil?
Thanks


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 17, 2016)

Some pics of what's going on. Berry Ryder, 65 days seed to harvest. Only one oz dried, weighed it dry and free of stem before putting it in a jar. 30 gs dry. That's what my other two I cut recently gave me . One oz is what seems to be all they give. I need a different strain or strains to try. I got 3 new ones going, there at 20 days above soil now and began L.S.T. training. Last four I Super cropped and realized that I lost crucial flowering time to recovery of broken branches. These I will only bend, not break like regular photo period Cannabis. I've got Tran Siberian, skunk 47 and freeze berry.


----------



## The Elvis (Feb 18, 2016)

I use


Beanz420 said:


> What kind of nutes do you feed your gals? What kind of soil?
> Thanks


I use AN bottle nutes and foxfarm OF soil..


----------



## The Elvis (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice plant!!! she looks killer!!! I keep messing around with fastbuds and I cant quit them!! there rudy is just to damn good!! this is 100% natural light the pic!pineapple express!!
id call her a 22%er !!!


----------



## ky man (Feb 20, 2016)

dos aney one in the states have autos?that take credit cards?A friend of mine likes them.ky


----------



## lonzo212 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> About to be starting 5 Amnesia Haze autos under 600w hps. Any ideas of possible yields? Will be using FF Ocean Forrest Soil with Tiger bloom nutes when they go into flowering. Ive read some good things about this strain was just wondering if anyone else had any experience.


bro..u prolly get around 30-50g...trust me


----------



## Bidster28 (Feb 21, 2016)

lonzo212 said:


> bro..u prolly get around 30-50g...trust me


Good I hope so!!! Trying not set my expectations too high.


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 22, 2016)

The Elvis said:


>


Haha yea some idiot a few pages back decided to use a few pics of Tangs, and called them his own... Then the guy claimed he got like 2 lbs off of one plant... I don't know why people do that...


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 23, 2016)

People do that because they suck


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 23, 2016)

I definitely don't suck.lol I suck on my vape, that is about it


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 23, 2016)

Lol right on. I got a big order of mephisto coming in. Never ran any before so I'm hoping for excellent results. The reviews I have heard are very positive


----------



## Velimir (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys!Can any of you tell me something about Super autos from Flash seeds,Short stuff seeds.Did any of you grown strains from them?


----------



## The Elvis (Feb 23, 2016)

Velimir said:


> Hey guys!Can any of you tell me something about Super autos from Flash seeds,Short stuff seeds.Did any of you grown strains from them?


I personally dont believe the super auto to be true.. why wait 14 16 weeks on a auto?? just grow a photo for that kind of time.. if its Short stuff you want to grow, look to the Dr feelgood!!! trust the Elvis!!!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys I got my bubble hash screens delivered from Amazon today I had for freezer Ziploc bags with smaller ones full with trim from my 3 autos I made ice hash I ended up getting almost 4 grams of hash


----------



## mypassion (Feb 24, 2016)

Best smoke and high was Dinafem Moby Dick XXL. 3 seeds = 3 different pheno. 
1: short with a more indica high (most thc I'v had on a plant), 65 cm pulled 120g. Good smoke, relaxing.
2: A strong piny taste and smell, realy good head and body high. ~180g 
3: Sweet chocolate taste, the best head high, not so much to the body. ~ 220g 

Second choice would be Dinafem Auto WW XXL. Intense lemon smell, good bad apeal, good high.


----------



## Velimir (Feb 24, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> I personally dont believe the super auto to be true.. why wait 14 16 weeks on a auto?? just grow a photo for that kind of time.. if its Short stuff you want to grow, look to the Dr feelgood!!! trust the Elvis!!!


Autos are good for outdoor,why only wait for autumn harvest
I have 5 Super Stinky from Short,3 White Sirius and 3 Number one seeds from Flash,all suposed to be Super autos,will see


----------



## BusyBee75 (Feb 25, 2016)

I started my last 3 autos (skunk47-Tran Siberian-and blueberry crumble) in square 1 gallon pots. I grew my last four in 5 and 4 gallon round. They only each gave me between 25-35 gs dried. I seen many grown massive in small pots like 1 gallon, pics online. So I put them in 1 g square. Then decided to transplant them to the matching 5 gallon square, I stunted one last time because of transplant, but not this time. All three had about 3 " of hydroton on bottom, so when I flipped and pull off pot exposing the root mass, the hydroton falls away effortlessly, safely exposing the un-bound bottom roots, which get gently nestled into half full 5gallon pot, then gently filled in around with ff ocean mix soil. The point to this story is that I successfully transplanted all 3 autos to 5 gallon square, no hault in growth is visible, they are l.s.t.d down for 5 days now and are 3 weeks old. They share space with my vegging feminized seedlings and clones. All on 24/0 light, Mh 600. Cool tube gets pretty low. Last pic is how my auto purple from Spanish seeds finished. Delightful old school sativa high , clear,,stimulating, mind crushing laugh your ass off 100% home g


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone know of autos that can handle cool/cold nights but still have good potency?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 15, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Anyone know of autos that can handle cool/cold nights but still have good potency?


Bro, I've come to find out that autos can withstand pretty much anything, temp fluctuating, nutrient overload, just about any light schedule, but you CAN'T mess with their roots. Keep transplant to a minimum. Place seed into final pot,( 4 or 5 gallon). Start in paper towel with simply bottled spring or distilled water. When tap root is about quarter inch to half inch, plant it. No nutrients for first two weeks. Follow these simple instructions and your auto will do what it does best.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 15, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Bro, I've come to find out that autos can withstand pretty much anything, temp fluctuating, nutrient overload, just about any light schedule, but you CAN'T mess with their roots. Keep transplant to a minimum. Place seed into final pot,( 4 or 5 gallon). Start in paper towel with simply bottled spring or distilled water. When tap root is about quarter inch to half inch, plant it. No nutrients for first two weeks. Follow these simple instructions and your auto will do what it does best.


Great! That's what I was hoping to hear. So it doesn't matter if its an indica or sativa? That both can handle cold.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 15, 2016)

Think about how cold it gets at night in early spring, and late fall. In nature, marijuana can withstand temps close to freezing at a seedling, and finishing. And Cannabis ruderallis comes from cold mountain regions with very short seasons and short days. I don't think you'll encounter any problems, as long as your roots don't freeze, the plants connected to the roots obviously and they supply enough warmth to sustain the cool nights.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh yes, indica or sativa , unless your growing a pure landrace strain, your dealing with hybrids. Crosses are a mix of different strains that originated in certain regions. The environment you give them in the first three weeks will induce a different trait in the genetics. Meaning a hot environment might bring out more sativa to deal with the heat. Cooler temps will lean her more to indica traits . Try a controlled experiment with identical clones. Hybrid 50/50. Grow same way, except one high temps, one low temps, and see for yourself.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 15, 2016)

Alright cool, thanks BusyBee. 

I just bought what I hope to be pure ruderalis seeds from old school breeders association, so I can breed some unique autos to my clone only strains, and cross to the best females from the other seeds I bought. Hopefully by fall I can test run some 50% ruderalis 50% purple kush, and some others.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wild brother that sounds totally cool keep me posted on that


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that's going to create very small autos from my understanding the closer you are to ruderalis the shorter smaller plants are the more percentage you get away from it you become super autos from my understanding the closer you are to ruderallis genetically the smaller they stay. If you took your 50% 50 % and then breaded with 100% Kush say now you the only 25% Auto 75% indica and it will be a larger plant allegedly


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah that's what I hope to do in a few years. Breed in only the autoflowing trait and general hardiness of ruderalis and retain the potency and flavor of photoperiod strains. I really hope to retain the potency if nothing else


----------



## The Elvis (Mar 16, 2016)

This is a real nice autoflower I have!!! She is a hubba bubba smellasope from the mephisto farm!! she should make me a lb!! she needs 15 more days and well see!


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 16, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> This is a real nice autoflower I have!!! She is a hubba bubba smellasope from the mephisto farm!! she should make me a lb!! she needs 15 more days and well see!
> 
> View attachment 3633310
> 
> ...


3 gallon pot you have her in?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 16, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> This is a real nice autoflower I have!!! She is a hubba bubba smellasope from the mephisto farm!! she should make me a lb!! she needs 15 more days and well see!
> 
> View attachment 3633310
> 
> ...


Dam she looks lovely Elvis, what do you feed her, I'm currently running the general hydroponics flouralishis organic liquid. I'm using dual 600 hids w cool tubes,( pain to constantly clean) great for heat control and air flow. Cheap combo on Amazon 200$, ran out of room in my tent with only 4 autos, so I put it up in exchange for a room. Just transplanted my chem dawg and berry-white into 20 gall from 5 s. My autos don't get as big as yours, do you pick the best out of a few? Or your that good, and those guys at that seed farm are the shit. I also got Dr Grinspoon, n.l. x chronic, orange kush, sour diesel, vanilla kush, l.s.d. and a couple more I can't recall. In different phases of veg for all except my 4 autos ( freeze berry, trans Siberian, pink citrus, and skunk 47,) a couple will be monsters by finish, others will be just clones flowering at ten to twelve inches tall. It will be a beautiful harvest. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 16, 2016)

I just realized that this thread is about auto flower, I've been rambling on about photo period ladies, I'll take some recent pictures today of them, if you notice at top of thread my room has less plants, no reflection, but I've been constantly upgrading, now 2 -600s, was only one two weeks ago. Got my clones transplanted and going great, constantly training my girls tword a even canopy of large heads, lollipop style to avoid small bud. I've got quite enough plants to be able to take time with my heavy yielders to get all hand grenade size buds evenly exploding from the top. I can't wait to show you guys in 7 weeks, late flower, I'm only vegging long enough for transplants to recover. I'll be adding a king 1000w led I found for 300$ on Amazon. Plus my 2-6's. Boooyaa


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh man I've been really wanting to try Dr grinspoon, you have it in veg? I imagine its super stretchy, and long flower but from what I've heard its pure headstash.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 16, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Oh man I've been really wanting to try Dr grinspoon, you have it in veg? I imagine its super stretchy, and long flower but from what I've heard its pure headstash.


I ordered them from Barneys farm , along with lsd and vanilla kush, got mad freebie, cherry bomb, gsc, super citrus haze, kalasnikova. But anyway it's only a seedling, tiny, but very long thin serated leaves, did stretch even under 1200 watts. I'll take pics whole way through, it will be my most interesting and potent plant I've done to date. Very long flowing period. Some say as much as 17 weeks. I'll have to put her outside in a month.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 16, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I ordered them from Barneys farm , along with lsd and vanilla kush, got mad freebie, cherry bomb, gsc, super citrus haze, kalasnikova. But anyway it's only a seedling, tiny, but very long thin serated leaves, did stretch even under 1200 watts. I'll take pics whole way through, it will be my most interesting and potent plant I've done to date. Very long flowing period. Some say as much as 17 weeks. I'll have to put her outside in a month.View attachment 3633456


Yeah that's cool its not stretching. Good luck with the whole grow, and the LONG wait. The little buds in the pictures are so strange, but look like itll be a deliciously electric high.


----------



## The Elvis (Mar 16, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> 3 gallon pot you have her in?


No There in about 4 gallons of soil.. I have 2 the one under the LED is in about 5 gallons of foxfarm OF. 
I use AN bottle nutes..


----------



## The Elvis (Mar 16, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Dam she looks lovely Elvis, what do you feed her, I'm currently running the general hydroponics flouralishis organic liquid. I'm using dual 600 hids w cool tubes,( pain to constantly clean) great for heat control and air flow. Cheap combo on Amazon 200$, ran out of room in my tent with only 4 autos, so I put it up in exchange for a room. Just transplanted my chem dawg and berry-white into 20 gall from 5 s. My autos don't get as big as yours, do you pick the best out of a few? Or your that good, and those guys at that seed farm are the shit. I also got Dr Grinspoon, n.l. x chronic, orange kush, sour diesel, vanilla kush, l.s.d. and a couple more I can't recall. In different phases of veg for all except my 4 autos ( freeze berry, trans Siberian, pink citrus, and skunk 47,) a couple will be monsters by finish, others will be just clones flowering at ten to twelve inches tall. It will be a beautiful harvest. I'll keep you posted. View attachment 3633391 View attachment 3633397 View attachment 3633398 View attachment 3633399 View attachment 3633400 View attachment 3633403 View attachment 3633405 View attachment 3633391 View attachment 3633397 View attachment 3633398 View attachment 3633399 View attachment 3633400 View attachment 3633403 View attachment 3633405



I used GH along time ago for hydro photo grows.. Its very good stuff.. I like General Hydro and Advanced nutrients.. I grow for weight so organics is just not for me..But the taste of true organic grown canna is priceless!!


----------



## The Elvis (Mar 16, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I ordered them from Barneys farm , along with lsd and vanilla kush, got mad freebie, cherry bomb, gsc, super citrus haze, kalasnikova. But anyway it's only a seedling, tiny, but very long thin serated leaves, did stretch even under 1200 watts. I'll take pics whole way through, it will be my most interesting and potent plant I've done to date. Very long flowing period. Some say as much as 17 weeks. I'll have to put her outside in a month.View attachment 3633456


Thats some nice genetics man!!!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 16, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Thats some nice genetics man!!!


Thanks brother. Can't wait to watch them grow up, and clone them (choice cuts from each) then watch them bloom into wonderful deliciousness. Then select my clone mothers based on final product of each individually. I always wondered about shipping clones, in like a tube with a tiny led with 9v battery. Send it overnight. I wonder..


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 16, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> I used GH along time ago for hydro photo grows.. Its very good stuff.. I like General Hydro and Advanced nutrients.. I grow for weight so organics is just not for me..But the taste of true organic grown canna is priceless!!


ive been using AN this round sensi grow ph perfect since week 2 in a coco / perlite/ soil blend .... im happy with it .... a bit touchy ..... you have to soak the soil down before you feed every time and cant get away with not flushing like i could with the technaflora line up .... the sensi has plenty of N in it for veg  bigger plants then im used too  this one is just a 2 gal


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## The Elvis (Mar 16, 2016)

tekdc911 said:


> ive been using AN this round sensi grow ph perfect since week 2 in a coco / perlite/ soil blend .... im happy with it .... a bit touchy ..... you have to soak the soil down before you feed every time and cant get away with not flushing like i could with the technaflora line up .... the sensi has plenty of N in it for veg  bigger plants then im used tooView attachment 3633864 View attachment 3633865 this one is just a 2 gal


damn tek thats a big ass auto!!! look at all those nodes!! I sure hope you put the big bud on that momma!!! what strain is that!!!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 16, 2016)

You know what, you all are some pretty righteous people on here. I've never had a complaint( other than the great 3 lb auto that 2 people grew, lol) mostly everyone is helping one another and sharing these sacred things with one another, never having met, nor probably never will. We can't show these things to people out there, unless family(that you trust, or who are equally invested). So I smoke again too you all out there who refuse to be the one who DOESN'T grow your own medicine.     me.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 16, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> You know what, you all are some pretty righteous people on here. I've never had a complaint( other than the great 3 lb auto that 2 people grew, lol) mostly everyone is helping one another and sharing these sacred things with one another, never having met, nor probably never will. We can't show these things to people out there, unless family(that you trust, or who are equally invested). So I smoke again too you all out there who refuse to be the one who DOESN'T grow your own medicine. View attachment 3634029 View attachment 3634030 View attachment 3634029 View attachment 3634030 me.View attachment 3634029 View attachment 3634030 View attachment 3634029 View attachment 3634030 View attachment 3634031 View attachment 3634033 View attachment 3634034


Right with you man, everyone here are stand up people. I would have learned half what I know if it weren't for the selfless members of rollitup. Thanks everyone!


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 16, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> damn tek thats a big ass auto!!! look at all those nodes!! I sure hope you put the big bud on that momma!!! what strain is that!!!


DIYstealthgrower's berry ryder fem x afghan kush ryder fem .... i dont have any of the additives was gonna see if i could just use sensi start to finish and i already think other then a bit of cal/mag i dont think i need much else ..... well maybe another 600w cause 3 is a crowd .... and cant forget to flush or they get crunchy  really is set it and forget it


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nothing says "I LOVE YOU" like a heart shaped bush.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 19, 2016)

Added my 1000w king led to my dual 600s hps. Day three on 12/12. Vegged my fat girls out with a rigorous training session about 60-75 days. Now it's a exciting time. Can't wait to see how the combination of 1000w led+1200w hps . Started with 1 600 and a small tent to do four autos in. 6 months later......


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 19, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Nothing says "I LOVE YOU" like a heart shaped bush.View attachment 3635840


Haha that's great! Did you plan that?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 19, 2016)

I actually just top on first true leaf, very first set of sharp leaf. This creates the immediate double plant. It splits, than its a wait, the roots grow faster than the top, so when it catches up, it explodes, having 50 times the leaves and roots of just a straight plant, it's surface area is even, pretty much just like a scrog grow, without the screen, I lollipop the bottom for air flow, the top is even 25+heads . Than the stretch from flower helps open her up, really no staking needed as I utilize my space efficiently. Wait till you see them almost finished. And no, the heart was a split that went three ways instead of two, I just noticed.lol pretty cool


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 19, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I actually just top on first true leaf, very first set of sharp leaf. This creates the immediate double plant. It splits, than its a wait, the roots grow faster than the top, so when it catches up, it explodes, having 50 times the leaves and roots of just a straight plant, it's surface area is even, pretty much just like a scrog grow, without the screen, I lollipop the bottom for air flow, the top is even 25+heads . Than the stretch from flower helps open her up, really no staking needed as I utilize my space efficiently. Wait till you see them almost finished. And no, the heart was a split that went three ways instead of two, I just noticed.lol pretty cool


Wow that's a neat method. So after the pod leaves then pinch off one leaf or the top?


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 19, 2016)

But not the pod leaves?


----------



## Bidster28 (Mar 19, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone knew if this is bad or not. Its getting right amount of water. Too much wind maybe? My humidity is low. High 20s low 30s. I have a humidifier in there but that's as high as I can get it. Also when watering can the plant get hit I want to use a watering can instead of a cup to distribute water better but am worried about hitting the plant with water. This is my first grow. They are amnesia haze autos


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> Was wondering if anyone knew if this is bad or not. Its getting right amount of water. Too much wind maybe? My humidity is low. High 20s low 30s. I have a humidifier in there but that's as high as I can get it. Also when watering can the plant get hit I want to use a watering can instead of a cup to distribute water better but am worried about hitting the plant with water. This is my first grow. They are amnesia haze autos


You shouldn't have a problem with water on it as long as you don't dig it out. Have you fertilized it?


----------



## Bidster28 (Mar 19, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem with water on it as long as you don't dig it out. Have you fertilized it?


Not yet. Soil has enough for first few weeks.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 20, 2016)

Not pod leaf. Just top it with a razor


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 20, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem with water on it as long as you don't dig it out. Have you fertilized it?


Dude, they love to get wet. Rain? Don't worry about that. I foliage feed, which is spraying the BOTTOM of leaves with a nutrient solution. Improving growth during veg like 20%


----------



## Bidster28 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks guys appreciate the advice! Any suggestions on raising the humidity in my tent? I have a cool mist humidifier in there but the humidity wont go past 30% and sometimes at night it gotten to 16%. The leafs on some are folding up just slightly and I'm worried it's because the air is too dry, especially this early on I'm afraid I'm gonna stunt their growth a bit and not get as good a yield.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd do what busybee said and foliar feed with no or little nutes.


----------



## Bidster28 (Mar 20, 2016)

So that is just lightly spraying on bottom of leafs? How much and how often would you say?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey bro, go to any hardware type store and for about 20$ you get a 2 1/2 gallon pump sprayer. For spraying decks and fences. It's got a nice angled wand and adjustable tip.fill it 80% with water that's ph'd at 6.0. Add a light nutrient solution and angle the tip so your spraying up from underneath, I use my part hand as a blocker kinda to prevent hitting the lights, I have cooltubes so I just wipe off. Anyway this will increase your humidity big-time. Do it as much as needed, just always have strong airflow and you won't have problems.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 21, 2016)

Dam, I ran into a slight problem since switching to12/12. My humidity jumped up to 99% by morning, and dropped only to like 68-75%. I recently swapped one of my two 600s hps for a 1000w king double chip led. I want to play around and see what combined lights would do. Plus it's cheaper to run at around 200w=1000. But it doesn't produce heat, which helps dissipate the moisture. I stopped foliage feedings once I begin flowering, because of the humidity problems. To counter it I figured to hell with it, and took my 600 back out, removed the reflectors inside and out, leaving the tube and bulb, and put my MH bulb in. You must be thinking just use a dehumidifier idiot! Well, I wasn't happy with the LED 1000watt. And adding a dehumidifier ups my bill, which I didn't want to do, hence the investment of the LED. For the long run. So if I'm gonna use more power, why not put my 600 on 75%, hang it vertically, with no fan connected, increasing the temp, drying the air, while banging my ladies with another 400w of MH. For a total of 600hps, 400 Mh, and 1000w full spectrum LED. This will be interesting. I indeed did plug in a dehumidifier for the 12 hrs dark, energy star on low, everything leveled out in the morning when lights came on, temp was 64degrees , rh 52%. That was 7 am. By 10am temp 83degrees rh 55%. Perfect for me. It's quite odd, I haven't done any research on it, but there's no going back. It's how I'm finishing this run. All spectrum.lol


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hmmmm sounds interesting. Keep us tuned in.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well fellas, the mix of hps, and led has been working great. Last week I flipped to flower. I was on 24 hrs light for 3 months. In that time, I took 5 plants, chronic lights( bagseed), n.l. x chronic(fem. Spanish seeds) Berry white( which I invested about 300$ into up to 20 gallon pot, for it to be a male. The most righteous male I ever saw, tight internoding, insane terp levels, oily as hell, can't believe it is a male. Leafs had up to 15 blades on em. God himself would have guessed it a female, but not. I am going to harvest the pollen and cross it with everything I have going. Orange cookies, lost coast Og, chemdawg, and my favourite one is a bagseed female and I don't know the strain. Smells citrus fruit that turns to a dank kush odor. My autos that I thought I transplanted without stunting, but they did. All but trans Siberian Auto. She is getting big. And my berry white (d.j. short blueberry x the white) has unbreakable branches. As you see I tied them in a knot to show. Also armor si is an additive to strengthen stems. Last pic is my male.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks great man! I love the knot in the stems. Hopefully that male pollen is God himself touching your plants, for 300$. Lol


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks brother, did you see how long the pistols are sprouting out of my lost coast Og, it's the second pic. Can't wait. Third pic is my mystery girl. Almost all my plants are bagseed, and clones of them. When you find 1 seed from a lb of fire bud, you save them. They are risky, but the female from regular non feminized seeds, in my experience, grow the biggest most potent plants you can get. You never know what genetics will come to the surface. Just like chemdawg. A few bagseed started a entire empire and many more dank strains. This is my chemdawg bagseed and mystery plant.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah buddy! Those pistils are crazy man. My buddy had a plant like that last year but it never matured.

Mostly the only problem I see with hermie bagseed is the grower probly not flowering correctly causing hermaferdism, and maybe not great genetics. But those seeds in fire bud should be treasured like an original chemdog seed.cause ya never know.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 30, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Yeah buddy! Those pistils are crazy man. My buddy had a plant like that last year but it never matured.
> 
> Mostly the only problem I see with hermie bagseed is the grower probly not flowering correctly causing hermaferdism, and maybe not great genetics. But those seeds in fire bud should be treasured like an original chemdog seed.cause ya never know.


Bro I did a grow in 2014 , all bagseed, pre 98 Bubba kush, pure kush, and the rest unknown, all from one summer of smoking, my boy moved many lbs and only a few seeds were found. Every one was pure female. It's because the first 3 weeks of a plants life, from seed not clone, is the most important time to influence sex. You can purposely neglect a regular seedling to help it stress to a male. Or give it a perfect environment to sway tword feminism. Occasionally there will be a Herm. Just keep a keen eye on them the first 10 days into flower. And continue to check, ball buster, but you really get to know your plants and them know you. If you love them, they will love you back. Every bagseed is is like a snowflake or fingerprint, unique and one of a kind. If your lucky , you strike unique gold. Such I believe happens more than people admit. They wanna say they scouted the globe looking for this and that, when really they were smoking medical grade and found a lone seed. Popped it and got a beautiful specimen, then clone it, reverse it, and breed it with itself. Making seeds out of a clone only strain. That's what that means, when you hear clone only, it's a seed plant female, with no other plant like it in the world to breed with, hence clone only.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 30, 2016)

the chin said:


> View attachment 3499362 View attachment 3499362


Autos yield


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Autos yield


Nice ladies dude! What strain are those autos? I've currently got auto trans Siberian, freeze berry auto, auto skunk 47, and pink citrus from secret garden which I didn't know was an auto. It never said it in description. I was shocked to see it start budding on 24 hr veg. I kinda stunted her because I was treating it like a regular photo period plant. I'm surprised it's doing as well as it is. My biggest is trans Siberian. It was a double tap root seed that sprouted two plants. One tiny mutant that died and the other is big. Well bigger than the others in done at this point.


----------



## Symbolic (Mar 31, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Nice plant!!! she looks killer!!! I keep messing around with fastbuds and I cant quit them!! there rudy is just to damn good!! this is 100% natural light the pic!pineapple express!!
> id call her a 22%er !!!View attachment 3610914
> 
> View attachment 3610912


def amazing rudy, that seems to have all the lineups packing heavy colas. placed order couple day ago.


Fast Buds Seeds - Blackberry Feminised Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds Pack Size: Single Seed 
Fast Buds Seeds - West Coast OG Feminised Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds Pack Size: Single Seed 
Fast Buds Seeds - Green Crack Feminised Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds Pack Size: Single Seed 
Fast Buds Seeds - Six Shooter Feminised Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds Pack Size: Single Seed
Deliciuos La Diva 
Fast Buds Seeds - Girl Scout Cookies Feminised Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds Pack Size: Single Seed


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 2, 2016)

Symbolic said:


> def amazing rudy, that seems to have all the lineups packing heavy colas. placed order couple day ago.
> 
> 
> Fast Buds Seeds - Blackberry Feminised Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds Pack Size: Single Seed
> ...


My brother recently started 3 autos from fast buds of blackberry auto. Of the 3 only one was a keeper worth the wait. One was puny , one was ALWAYS burning using light organic nutrients, super unstable. So my advice to you, which I did the same thing as you was get 1 of each. Bad move. Get at least 3 seeds of each and select the best for your garden and throw the rest outside somewhere to finish where it doesn't cost you a dime. Because nothing worse than waiting 75 days to smoke 15 grams of pot. You want the big girls, and DON'T transplant. Trust.


----------



## TaNg PeNg (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's some Auto Night Queen from DP I grew recently, frosty as fook...


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 5, 2016)

TaNg PeNg said:


> View attachment 3650204 Here's some Auto Night Queen from DP I grew recently, frosty as fook...


Dude, DUDE, dude , WTF, I want some... That looks absolutely beautiful. I bet 1 good rip is all that's needed. GREAT JOB. This is a close up of auto MAKO


----------



## Symbolic (Apr 5, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> My brother recently started 3 autos from fast buds of blackberry auto. Of the 3 only one was a keeper worth the wait. One was puny , one was ALWAYS burning using light organic nutrients, super unstable. So my advice to you, which I did the same thing as you was get 1 of each. Bad move. Get at least 3 seeds of each and select the best for your garden and throw the rest outside somewhere to finish where it doesn't cost you a dime. Because nothing worse than waiting 75 days to smoke 15 grams of pot. You want the big girls, and DON'T transplant. Trust.


Hmm sounds off for fast bud, i hear the genetics r really stable?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 5, 2016)

D


Symbolic said:


> Hmm sounds off for fast bud, i hear the genetics r really stable?


Sure, you would think. But how can anyone say that"my autos r the best" when the hybrid is literally a baby in the adult world of Bud.Autos are unstable. So you know, I don't know shit about autos. Only grew 8 in my life. Started with 13 seeds. But I'm no rookie to the basics. I've consistently grabbed 3/4 lb per plant that I've invested in. Under600s.   u
V


Symbolic said:


> Hmm sounds off for fast bud, i hear the genetics r really stable?


----------



## Symbolic (Apr 6, 2016)

I have yet to read a bad grow review on Fast Buds autos.. the newest lineup from Fast Buds has some of the most stable genetics w/ very impressive yield, that including all the ones i listed n previous post. 
Thats just from what ive seen on the net... Reason I bought some to test for myself.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 6, 2016)

Symbolic said:


> I have yet to read a bad grow review on Fast Buds autos.. the newest lineup from Fast Buds has some of the most stable genetics w/ very impressive yield, that including all the ones i listed n previous post.
> Thats just from what ive seen on the net... Reason I bought some to test for myself.


Well, so far , like I said, out of 3 blackberry autos from fastbuds only 1made the grade. One is super sensitive to anything and doesn't seem to want to grow, one was a runt and the third is doing great. All same soil, lite, same environment. Must be genetics. Autos as a whole are unstable. I don't care what anyone else says. Nature don't work that way. It takes years and years to stabilize something that has NEVER happend naturally. Man made hybrid of different species. Every seed is not the same. Just my opinion. And opinions are like assholes, everyone has one, and they usually stink.


----------



## Symbolic (Apr 6, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Well, so far , like I said, out of 3 blackberry autos from fastbuds only 1made the grade. One is super sensitive to anything and doesn't seem to want to grow, one was a runt and the third is doing great. All same soil, lite, same environment. Must be genetics. Autos as a whole are unstable. I don't care what anyone else says. Nature don't work that way. It takes years and years to stabilize something that has NEVER happend naturally. Man made hybrid of different species. Every seed is not the same. Just my opinion. And opinions are like assholes, everyone has one, and they usually stink.


environment is key i believe. the genetics r already taken care of which is 50% of the whole. environment is the other 50%.

w/ proper environment using the right nuts at right time(RHIZOTONIC,Silica r so beast for autos), lighting, etc. you can really push those genetics to full potential.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 6, 2016)

I've got a ton of pics of my girls come and gone. This was my berry Ryder auto. She could have gone a month longer I bet. But I cut it at 70days because they claimed 60days to finish and it was looking good. It could have been great. I learned my lesson with autos. My Tran's Siberian is supposed to be 70days. At 60 she only had popcorn bud and was still growing. Now at like 80days she still can go another 4 weeks probably. It was a double tap root, 2 plants sprouted, I separated them. One was tiny mutant that just died after a week. The other never snapped into flower like it was supposed to. Stayed vegging with my regular photo period plants. When I made the switch to 12/12 she took off. I'll take a updated photo today and post tonight. Here is double taproot.


----------



## Bidster28 (Apr 6, 2016)

Help!! Too much water or not enough? Pot has lots of drainage holes and feels pretty light but plants are looking like too much water. They also look like they could be lacking water. First grow. Trying to get this watering thing down.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> Help!! Too much water or not enough? Pot has lots of drainage holes and feels pretty light but plants are looking like too much water. They also look like they could be lacking water. First grow. Trying to get this watering thing down.


Looks like too little, sounds like too little with the pots feeling light.

When watering a dry plant you're going to want to do it slow because the water can go straight out the drainage holes only way I can see getting the illusion of over watering when the pot is light.

I stick my finger in the soil if it ain't moist with my finger at the first knuckle I water you should get the hang of it.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Apr 15, 2016)

Sup fellow stoner's!! Im happy to c this thread still alive, informative, illustrative, educational,motivational, etc. Im glad it can help people choose strains and help with growing hints etc!! U guys have meade it awesome!!! thumbs up !!!


----------



## The Elvis (Apr 16, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Well, so far , like I said, out of 3 blackberry autos from fastbuds only 1made the grade. One is super sensitive to anything and doesn't seem to want to grow, one was a runt and the third is doing great. All same soil, lite, same environment. Must be genetics. Autos as a whole are unstable. I don't care what anyone else says. Nature don't work that way. It takes years and years to stabilize something that has NEVER happend naturally. Man made hybrid of different species. Every seed is not the same. Just my opinion. And opinions are like assholes, everyone has one, and they usually stink.


BB I also had a hell of a time with my BBK plants from fastbuds there little bitches, But I will tell Ive grown just about all of there strains and even testing the new gorilla glue and stardowg.. It was just the BBK that was a pain in the ass.. 1 out 12 is not to bad for a auto breeder!!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 17, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> BB I also had a hell of a time with my BBK plants from fastbuds there little bitches, But I will tell Ive grown just about all of there strains and even testing the new gorilla glue and stardowg.. It was just the BBK that was a pain in the ass.. 1 out 12 is not to bad for a auto breeder!!


You are absolutely right about that brother I had commented that out of three Blackberry seeds only one was a keeper and it's doing very well I feel that's the process on any seeds that you buy you have to get three to five seats and choose your best plan you can't expect that every seat is going to be a winner


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 17, 2016)

Speaking high THC which is what this thread is about I have started a dr. Grinspoon from Barney's farm and she's very sativa. This is her at 4 weeks veg, and I had taken 4 cuts from her bottom, all of which have started rooting in 8 days. Very good genetics. Also a pic of my chemdawg cut that is my new mother. She is a serious bitch. She spits out 14 in colas like its nothing. Thick stems, tight internoding, insane terpine production, budding site production and tricome production starting in week one of flower. Serious. Every clone roots. And she was a bagseed, lol. One seed found from entire harvest and I found it. Here it is too.          running chemdawg, super lemon haze, orange cookies, n.l. x chronic, chronic light's, and lost coast Og. 1-1000 watt king LED, and 2-600 watt Apollo horticulture hps w/cooltubes. Week 4 now. Pics are a few days ago. Enjoy


----------



## carla flora (Apr 18, 2016)

Beautiful
he Elvis, post: 11896050, member: 898340"]I could have done better with the Buddha seedmix . I'm a much better auto grower now. Out of the 10 seeds i had 8 plants and they had crazy smells but id say I yielded 30g 40 max on each one but I can tell they can make way more if grown right..

Here is my auto ultimate its made 246grams bone dry!! its not really blue the trics reflect my flash or the trics are blue.. she was purple on top.
View attachment 3497666

This autoflower is a crystal meth from fastbuds i got a solid 112 grams bone dry from this lady!!
View attachment 3497668[/QUOTE]
Beauriful


----------



## carla flora (Apr 18, 2016)

Beautiful
UOTE="BusyBee75, post: 12516171, member: 921113"]Speaking high THC which is what this thread is about I have started a dr. Grinspoon from Barney's farm and she's very sativa. This is her at 4 weeks veg, and I had taken 4 cuts from her bottom, all of which have started rooting in 8 days. Very good genetics. Also a pic of my chemdawg cut that is my new mother. She is a serious bitch. She spits out 14 in colas like its nothing. Thick stems, tight internoding, insane terpine production, budding site production and tricome production starting in week one of flower. Serious. Every clone roots. And she was a bagseed, lol. One seed found from entire harvest and I found it. Here it is too.View attachment 3659262 View attachment 3659263 View attachment 3659265 View attachment 3659267 View attachment 3659269 View attachment 3659270 View attachment 3659272 View attachment 3659273 View attachment 3659275 View attachment 3659276 running chemdawg, super lemon haze, orange cookies, n.l. x chronic, chronic light's, and lost coast Og. 1-1000 watt king LED, and 2-600 watt Apollo horticulture hps w/cooltubes. Week 4 now. Pics are a few days ago. Enjoy[/QUOTE]
Be


----------



## The Elvis (Apr 18, 2016)

Here are the Fastbuds gorilla Glue and the Stardowg!!! Some big ass autos!!! No buds!!! Ive just vegged them!!! were there budding now!!
I'm shooting for 1,200 grams!! ill get it then some!! there going to day 95!! there 38 days old today!! 

PK PK PK bloom bloom bloom.. They drink about 2 gallons of water a day and that will go up.. very nice vigor and just massive!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 18, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Here are the Fastbuds gorilla Glue and the Stardowg!!! Some big ass autos!!! No buds!!! Ive just vegged them!!! were there budding now!!
> I'm shooting for 1,200 grams!! ill get it then some!! there going to day 95!! there 38 days old today!!
> 
> PK PK PK bloom bloom bloom.. They drink about 2 gallons of water a day and that will go up.. very nice vigor and just massive!!
> View attachment 3660486


Always awesome grows ....


----------



## The Elvis (Apr 19, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> Help!! Too much water or not enough? Pot has lots of drainage holes and feels pretty light but plants are looking like too much water. They also look like they could be lacking water. First grow. Trying to get this watering thing down.


how hot is that tent? they look heat stressed!!!


----------



## The Elvis (Apr 19, 2016)

Here is a shot of the new mephisto line.. 3bears OG grape crinkle and skywalker!! plus a 6shooter and FB WCOG i want to try the FB WCOG and the mephisto 3 bears OG!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 19, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Here is a shot of the new mephisto line.. 3bears OG grape crinkle and skywalker!! plus a 6shooter and FB WCOG i want to try the FB WCOG and the mephisto 3 bears OG!
> 
> View attachment 3660741


What is up the Elvis, I was wondering what lights you use?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 19, 2016)

orange cookies week 4


----------



## The Elvis (Apr 19, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> What is up the Elvis, I was wondering what lights you use?


I use mars, I have 2 192x3 watt reflectors.. Killer lamps.. Ive ran those reflectors non stop for over 16 moths now.. I also use a 600 HPS Hurtilux and a mars 900 for a side lamp.. those mars have paid for them selves about 8 times.. Id like some new LEDs at some point maybe next year 2017.. LEDS teckkie is in such a weird place right now!!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 20, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> I use mars, I have 2 192x3 watt reflectors.. Killer lamps.. Ive ran those reflectors non stop for over 16 moths now.. I also use a 600 HPS Hurtilux and a mars 900 for a side lamp.. those mars have paid for them selves about 8 times.. Id like some new LEDs at some point maybe next year 2017.. LEDS teckkie is in such a weird place right now!![/QUOT Cool, I have 2 - 600 Apollo Horticulture hps/Mh and a king 1000watt double chip LED, it was only 300$ on Amazon, figured I can't go wrong for that price, I am aware that it's not a top of the line light, but it works great in conjunction with the others, I have it off to the side where I loose the spread from hid lights, right above my n.l.x chronic fem from Spanish seeds Co. She gets the full power of led plus the spread of hps. I sanitize my room every 3 weeks, I never have mold or bugs, EVER. Here's a couple pics from yesterday while they were out to get a good size reference.


----------



## The Elvis (Apr 20, 2016)

Very cool Busy!!!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 28, 2016)

This is a pic of my auto blackberry from fast buds. Pretty purple


----------



## Bidster28 (May 1, 2016)

Are these too far gone. Flushed them a few weeks ago because I was told by someone else the soil was too hot and I didn't have any other choice. The same person said the plants looked like it was getting too much nitrogen because the end of the leafs were curling down. This is my first grow so I was just trying to take someone else's advice and now I think I'm regretting it. The buds have continued to grow some but the leafs are all dying. They are amnesia haze auto and have been in the dirt since March 8th. If they re too far gone. Can they be harvested it at all? Or is it way too early. Some of the white hairs are turning Orange


----------



## Bidster28 (May 1, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> Are these too far gone. Flushed them a few weeks ago because I was told by someone else the soil was too hot and I didn't have any other choice. The same person said the plants looked like it was getting too much nitrogen because the end of the leafs were curling down. This is my first grow so I was just trying to take someone else's advice and now I think I'm regretting it. The buds have continued to grow some but the leafs are all dying. They are amnesia haze auto and have been in the dirt since March 8th. If they re too far gone. Can they be harvested it at all? Or is it way too early. Some of the white hairs are turning Orange


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 9, 2016)

Call me stupid AN nutes? Stands for?


The Elvis said:


> No There in about 4 gallons of soil.. I have 2 the one under the LED is in about 5 gallons of foxfarm OF.
> I use AN bottle nutes..[/QUO


----------



## The Elvis (May 10, 2016)

Advanced Nutrients


----------



## Symbolic (May 10, 2016)

http://cannabisnowmagazine.com/grow/cultivation/qa-advanced-nutrients-founder-from-outlaw-to-marijuana-mogul


Pig4buzz said:


> Call me stupid AN nutes? Stands for?


e


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 10, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Advanced Nutrients


Damn there expensive


----------



## Symbolic (May 11, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Damn there expensive


if u are looking for cheaper way of doing stuff .. this is always an option. Everyone mostly goes for convenience. I like raw materials. good vibes w/ well being and health!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B68LYDQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_g86_i3_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=1GJZDZNS7QH28J4YCPQP&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=5d23eaf6-6278-49c1-b6df-7de0cb9b3a26&pf_rd_i=desktop

here is the cal-mag n liquid form they carry.. 1 liter for 11usd:
http://www.amazon.com/Mag-Cal-Plus-Hydroponic-Supplement-32oz/dp/B013H0359C/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_img_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=1261J5NFQDKANN3DXJ20


----------



## Bidster28 (May 13, 2016)

My first grow. I'm wicked proud of myself! Lol. All that research paid off. Not sure of total weight but they look nice. Amnesia haze autos from ILGM


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 15, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> My first grow. I'm wicked proud of myself! Lol. All that research paid off. Not sure of total weight but they look nice. Amnesia haze autos from ILGM


VERY nice! Those are Robbert Bergman genetics than. Cool . Let me know how it cures up. Curious of the dry weight of each auto was. How many did you do? Thnx


----------



## Bidster28 (May 16, 2016)

I did 5 got 2oz each off two and a little under 2 the other three plants. I also made a lot of mistakes which I know affected the yield. On 3rd day of drying. I had to take a small piece this morning tho and try it. Was smooth and had a citrus aftertaste. Pretty nice high off a two hit bong pack. All in the head which is exactly what I wanted. Did not want to be drowsy. I'm hanging them in my tent right now with fans on them. What exactly is the proper process? I've loomed it up and seems everyone does it different. Some take them off branches some leave them in. Some only have a fan in them for like a day or two. Some I've trimmed off branch and some I havent. It's just when I get time too. That trimming is time consuming lol!


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 16, 2016)

Bidster28 said:


> I did 5 got 2oz each off two and a little under 2 the other three plants. I also made a lot of mistakes which I know affected the yield. On 3rd day of drying. I had to take a small piece this morning tho and try it. Was smooth and had a citrus aftertaste. Pretty nice high off a two hit bong pack. All in the head which is exactly what I wanted. Did not want to be drowsy. I'm hanging them in my tent right now with fans on them. What exactly is the proper process? I've loomed it up and seems everyone does it different. Some take them off branches some leave them in. Some only have a fan in them for like a day or two. Some I've trimmed off branch and some I havent. It's just when I get time too. That trimming is time consuming lol!


Very nice brother that's actually a very good take from autoflowers if you got two ounces a piece off of your Autos you did a very good job most of them don't yield more than what you got most of them only yield about 30 to 35 grams and as far as curing trimming I remove the plant at the base I said it on a tarp on a table I have separate paper bags I trim off my branches off the main stem so I have individual branches from base to top in my hand I remove all Sun leaves off of it into one bag then I turned away my clothes trim into another leaving the full branch and bud I've been hanging on a piece of twine stretched across the room I leave it in a room with a fan blowing roughly 55% humidity roughly 65 degrees it's dark as possible until you bend the branch and it snaps once the branch breaks you're ready to trim each but into a jar don't touch him just trim them off right into the jar leaving about a half inch of space seal the jar put it in a dark cool place each day but the jar meaning open it for roughly 10 to 15 minutes letting a gentle breeze pass through the area as soon as your weed stop smelling veggie and smells really good and grinds up in your grinder you're ready to smoke and sell. And I agree I hate sleepy weed that's why I trim mine when trichomes cloudy couple just turning Amber


----------



## WolfieLee (May 24, 2016)

a lesson I learned from Jorge Cerventes Ultimate Grow vids... a fan for circulation is good, BUT not directly blowing on the buds, as this will cause them to dry too fast...and possibly retain chlorophyll, which tastes NASTY.
Nice crop, too! Props...

Go slow


----------



## ky man (Jun 5, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Id hit up mephisto for his chemdogging and the sour crack thats a fast auto.. order direct you wont be sorry..


How can I get in touch with him,I would love to order direct from him.Is he on this site?thank you...ky


----------



## The Elvis (Jun 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> How can I get in touch with him,I would love to order direct from him.Is he on this site?thank you...ky


http://mephistogenetics.com/


----------



## ky man (Jun 5, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> http://mephistogenetics.com/


that is the site I tried to order from and it said I needed a linces and that linces was free and wounted a lot of shit info and that freaked me out so I left that site fast..i wish he was on here so I could take to him about seeds if he is mabey he will pm. me.ky


----------



## The Elvis (Jun 7, 2016)

A Linces?? Im not sure what that means... Yea you need a log in like a fake one Just email Mitch and talk him bro..


----------



## The Elvis (Jun 7, 2016)

http://mephistogenetics.com/contacts


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 7, 2016)

How is the yeild on fast buds green crack and the gsc ?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 7, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> a lesson I learned from Jorge Cerventes Ultimate Grow vids... a fan for circulation is good, BUT not directly blowing on the buds, as this will cause them to dry too fast...and possibly retain chlorophyll, which tastes NASTY.
> Nice crop, too! Props...
> 
> Go slow


Some of the best buds I have had were ones that the fan was blasting on.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> that is the site I tried to order from and it said I needed a linces and that linces was free and wounted a lot of shit info and that freaked me out so I left that site fast..i wish he was on here so I could take to him about seeds if he is mabey he will pm. me.ky


You can get mephisto genetics from the vault. They advertise on here.

@George Seeds you can ask all the questions you want ky.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 7, 2016)

Herbies has them to.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 7, 2016)

@ky man 

I am not sure what the issue you had with them was. I ordered direct from them yesterday and used paypal. Anxiously awaiting my first mephisto beans to keep my auto's going.......

Send them an email and he will get back to you to sort this out.


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 7, 2016)

My buddy just ordered from mephisto and he's I n PA a and said he got his in 3 days


----------



## codster25 (Jun 8, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Dinafem auto? I will check that one. Good looks dude. Tnx for chim in. I still really dont know wt to do. I might give it a couple of days before making my mind. Toke on===~~


Yes I yielded 4 ounces of big rock hard nugs in a 15 gallon bag with cheese auto from Dinafem. 2 fast 2 vast was good too, at least 3 ounces on that one in a 15 gallon bag filled 3/4 of the way. Also before anyone says 15 gallon is too big, I had the bags completely filled with roots on those autos.


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 2, 2016)

Conman420 said:


> Hey funny I just made my account and earlier was looking this question up. So basically I found gorilla seeds highest thc strains some are at 22% I actually bought cash crop auto it looks dank AF idk why but won't let me post the link but just search gorilla seeds auto highest thc strains.


Bought same strain from Herbies good to hear about Cash Crop. Just bought from Gorilla Cream of Crop Pretty Lights and Money Maker. I am a newbie on growing.


----------



## Victor B (Jul 3, 2016)

Happygirl said:


> Bought same strain from Herbies good to hear about Cash Crop. Just bought from Gorilla Cream of Crop Pretty Lights and Money Maker. I am a newbie on growing.


One of my boys grew one money maker plant and ended up with almost a half pound! The smoke is great too, buds get coated in trichs!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2016)

chuckie86 said:


> How is the yeild on fast buds green crack and the gsc ?


I purchased both of those and my gsc popped out of the dirt today. I did a search and found this thread that shows the gsc:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-elvis-has-pinky-pie-and-girl-scout-cookies-autos.881142/


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 10, 2016)

Victor B said:


> One of my boys grew one money maker plant and ended up with almost a half pound! The smoke is great too, buds get coated in trichs!


Still waiting on seeds can't wait thanks.


----------



## Superfen (Jul 12, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Well, so far , like I said, out of 3 blackberry autos from fastbuds only 1made the grade. One is super sensitive to anything and doesn't seem to want to grow, one was a runt and the third is doing great. All same soil, lite, same environment. Must be genetics. Autos as a whole are unstable. I don't care what anyone else says. Nature don't work that way. It takes years and years to stabilize something that has NEVER happend naturally. Man made hybrid of different species. Every seed is not the same. Just my opinion. And opinions are like assholes, everyone has one, and they usually stink.


Same here only 1 out of 3 made it blackberry auto


----------



## backtracker (Jul 12, 2016)

chuckie86 said:


> How is the yeild on fast buds green crack and the gsc ?


I grew their green crack and the vast and fast. The gc had a good yield but if it goes to long it gets airy, the vast and fast is a bigger plant and the buds are big and tight it gets pretty good size for an auto. They were started early spring so they didn't get the long days to veg in and that made them smaller.


----------



## black jesus (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm looking a fast buds led-25...I hear it's killer smoke. But I'm not hearing any good yields. I'm looking for something outside...


----------



## justugh (Jul 17, 2016)

black jesus said:


> I'm looking a fast buds led-25...I hear it's killer smoke. But I'm not hearing any good yields. I'm looking for something outside...


outside plant is going to be less then any of our indoor grows ........rem we are mimicing the best possible day in nature in our areas as u are open to cloudy days rain and all that 

if u are looking for outdoor to yeild good u are going to need to know the strain and amp it up during veggie stage (if u offer the plant enough of everything it wants u can delay it inter in the next stages ) but u need to know that strain well to do that .......i am just getting my narcos dailed in with the perfect soil it is at 50 days flowering longest ever the buds are thick tight but the resin glands have not been forming it is just thicken up so i have 3 weeks more atleast once the glands show 

if u are looking for a outdoor auto one of the older auto growers told me a strain 
Sweet Tooth by barney's farm .....it is a outdoor auto he said was good yeilder compared indoor with good weather ...bud was tasty and strong


----------



## eugene b (Jul 17, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> DOES SOMEONE KNOWS WHICH AUTOFLOWER STRAINS ARE THE MOST POTENT AND HIGH YIELDERS? TNX IN ADVANCE TO ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO CHIM IN!! TOKE ON ====~~


Incredible bulk by Dr kripplings and cream of the crop cash crop are heavy hitters
Can be found on Herbie's....
Both are 22-24% thc so not no slouch in the stoner department...
Happy hunting...


----------



## eugene b (Jul 17, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> for large auto id pick Dutch passion auto ultimate i got 8 oz off just one plant. danafems WW XL is a big one also fastbuds 6 shooter will also get real big and is very strong. mephisto hubba bubba will also get a nice size.


I have three auto ultimates on the go at the mo had to rescue them from the rain outside had to dig them up and bring them back to my tent but am hoping to get a good harvest from them...good job getting eight oz from yours!!!


----------



## dazzyballz (Jul 18, 2016)

Ive just read up on the dutch passion auto ultimate sounds awesome.ive done a lot of there strains now auto/photo,theyve always been a good company.
germination rates,price,yield only had bother with auto mazar this year coz greenhouse was hitting 95% humidity.
indoors i got 3oz a plant of top notch smoke.
my purple#1 by them are the biggest outdoor ive seen getting our north uk weather.


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 18, 2016)

eugene b said:


> Incredible bulk by Dr kripplings and cream of the crop cash crop are heavy hitters
> Can be found on Herbie's....
> Both are 22-24% thc so not no slouch in the stoner department...
> Happy hunting...


I just got one cash crop, and 3 pretty lights going love Cream of Crop breeder. New to grow so no experience reports. Got some Dr Kripplings freebies Red Liecester, Mind can'control, Roulette, Afghan cow and Bling Tingz


----------



## The Elvis (Jul 18, 2016)

eugene b said:


> I have three auto ultimates on the go at the mo had to rescue them from the rain outside had to dig them up and bring them back to my tent but am hoping to get a good harvest from them...good job getting eight oz from yours!!!


AU is a great autoflower!! Id suggest trying the Mephisto Hubba Bubba smellascope.. big auto 100 dry grams of sweet sweet bubblegum very nice!!!


----------



## The Elvis (Jul 18, 2016)

Lets see the grape crinkle!!


----------



## eugene b (Jul 18, 2016)

Happygirl said:


> I just got one cash crop, and 3 pretty lights going love Cream of Crop breeder. New to grow so no experience reports. Got some Dr Kripplings freebies Red Liecester, Mind can'control, Roulette, Afghan cow and Bling Tingz


New to growing or not I see you have a good eye...pretty lights is a lovely NL mix belladonna hybrid. smoke very trippy and for the coisour mate!!! cream of the crop breeders are second to none in strains the cash crop strain is a long grow for an auto but defo worth the wait mate good choice...
Whatn set up have you got?


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 18, 2016)

eugene b said:


> New to growing or not I see you have a good eye...pretty lights is a lovely NL mix belladonna hybrid. smoke very trippy and for the coisour mate!!! cream of the crop breeders are second to none in strains the cash crop strain is a long grow for an auto but defo worth the wait mate good choice...
> Whatn set up have you got?


Thanks, outdoor grow oceanforest in ground no pots. Uggggh on cash crop time don't have long. Early July went in.


----------



## eugene b (Jul 18, 2016)

Happygirl said:


> Thanks, outdoor grow oceanforest in ground no pots. Uggggh on cash crop time don't have long. Early July went in.


That's plenty of time should finish mid October ish....mine did not auto had them in a tent and they went through into flower at eight weeks when I flipped to 12 12... Took nine weeks in flower but they were on a 12 12 so probably sooner if outside got 6 oz off two plants not too shabby for autos that didn't auto lol...gl with your grow nice your growing outside too...I put out about sixty this year in a few spots things are rocking and rolling now everything in flower...nice!


----------



## feaco (Oct 6, 2016)

Looking at doing my 1st auto grow in NFT system in next week or so.. Planning on girl scout cookies,LSD25 and incredible bulk ...
System is NFT multi duct system
x4 600hps
8"mix flo intake
8" filter/fan
Going with dutch pro feed.

Any hints/tips or suggestions appreciated


----------



## cheeseofchud (Oct 6, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Lets see the grape crinkle!!
> 
> View attachment 3735393
> 
> ...


nice grape crinkle!how does she smoke?i just ordered grape crinkle,chemdogging and skystomper


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 6, 2016)

cheeseofchud said:


> nice grape crinkle!how does she smoke?i just ordered grape crinkle,chemdogging and skystomper


You made all great choices!!! smoke is so think you can chew it!!! and has a crape menthol taste .. interesting!!


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 7, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> does someone ever try the autopounder + cheese?


I lolled at that name. A culmination of stoner love for fast food and good weed.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

I grew 9 autos only 3 would give a decent buzz 2 of those were from delicious seeds. The other unknown from Buddha pack. Other 6 were also unknown from Buddha pack. The dark purple was best. Needless to say I moved on to photos. 

Going to veg out a auto from time to time with photos and put in with photos when flower. Since I have 20+ auto seeds still. Hope to find one as good as the skunk, chemdawg, and diesel. 

Will run the dark purples again for sure purple weed with pretty good high. Best dense nugs too


----------



## Velimir (Oct 7, 2016)

My Super Stinky auto from Short stuff -2 plants,1300 grams of buds and 450 grams of popcorn and trim.Great strong Sativa strain.Good job Short stuff


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 7, 2016)

Anyone know about Mazar X White Rhino? It's one of three autos I'm considering. The other two being PineappleGum and Dark Devil.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 7, 2016)

If y'all don't know about Auto Night Queen, you need to do your homework. She's winning cups!


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 7, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> If y'all don't know about Auto Night Queen, you need to do your homework. She's winning cups!


thats on my list !!!


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 7, 2016)

What about if you're looking for the best of all traits? As in low height, good yield, low or fruity smell. And decent potency... What then?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 8, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> What about if you're looking for the best of all traits? As in low height, good yield, low or fruity smell. And decent potency... What then?


Order pretty much any old school auto. Most suck like that. Why would you short yourself on quantity and quality. Just buy a tent and filter. I had a cop three feet away from 6 autos in full bloom and the equipment did its job. If your adamant on small for stealth just stunt a winner and get a carbon filter. You will wish you found an alternative method.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 8, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> thats on my list !!!


How have you been pal? I've been preparing for my move to n.Cali. in a few. Been off the scene for a bit. I see your holding down the auto noons. Cool beans


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm on my first grow. And a tent isn't an option for me. The only improvement I could make to my current setup is by going up. And increasing the light output.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 8, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I'm on my first grow. And a tent isn't an option for me. The only improvement I could make to my current setup is by going up. And increasing the light output.


What r you working with as far as space and light? Do you have close nosey neighbors, live with someone who can't know about it, ?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 8, 2016)

If this is what you seek its auto skunk 47. It could have been a freak, but pretty sure this is it. It was good smoke. Sweet skunky piney, I'd guess about 16% THC.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 8, 2016)

As you see she is in a 5 gal, and still tiny. I didn't stunt it, that was seedsprout to soil until grave. 24 hrs light


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 8, 2016)

Got an old lady next door. You don't hear anything from her. And those I live with don't care if I grow a plant for my own consumption. Keeping in mind distance from the light. Plus the bucket height. I've got about 50cm to work with. And 90w from the wall in LED.

But that could easily go to 80cm if I upgraded the box.


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 8, 2016)

Pretty good @BusyBee75  thanks for asking!!


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 8, 2016)

I was working with 2.8 gallons. Now only a 1.3 gallon. I repotted one of two bagseed.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 8, 2016)

If you look at the genetics your interested in, it will always say height. Some say 50-120cm, very vague, but research your autos and find one that don't go over a certain height. Simple. And they have grown hundreds of them so they know average height 4sure.Don't worry about smell, right now you got time. Buy a small filter and 240cfm 6" inline fan to pull out smell. Only about 100$ total for a small one. Worth it all day. Good luck


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 8, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I was working with 2.8 gallons. Now only a 1.3 gallon. I repotted one of two bagseed.


NEVER touch or transplant auto seeds. Never top. Just let autos grow in at least a 3 gal pot in loose soil


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 8, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> If you look at the genetics your interested in, it will always say height. Some say 50-120cm, very vague, but research your autos and find one that don't go over a certain height. Simple. And they have grown hundreds of them so they know average height 4sure.Don't worry about smell, right now you got time. Buy a small filter and 240cfm 6" inline fan to pull out smell. Only about 100$ total for a small one. Worth it all day. Good luck



Yeah not here bro. Even a 4" with scrubber is about $160.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 8, 2016)

With autos you leave them as they are. And their first pot. Is their last. As they don't have time to recover from the shock. I know. I've started looking into them. But thank you.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 8, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> With autos you leave them as they are. And their first pot. Is their last. As they don't have time to recover from the shock. I know. I've started looking into them. But thank you.


Cool, I thought I was smooth enough to transplant before my taproot touched bottom, I don't know how, I disrupted nothing, shiftment of the soil believe it or not is enough to stunt some autos. Sucks really that there so sensitive. You are entering a world of 20/4 perpetual one room grow. That's the auto advantage. Every two weeks or so, start another. You have never ending medicine. They respond well during mid flower to moderate to heavy feeding. I'm organic so bear in mind. Happy growing


----------



## Poontanger (Oct 8, 2016)

Im going to have a go at a few Autopounders by Auto Seeds, & not wanting to put the power bill to high, was thinking about using those 130 watt dual CFL'S (pictured) .........has anybody tried these from start to finish on a Auto, running at 20-4 ,or should i change to a 2700 cfl for flower

Also like to hear from anyone who's grown this strain, seed banks seem to sometimes talk up yield potential!!

Regards to all

Poontanger


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 12, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> NEVER touch or transplant auto seeds. Never top. Just let autos grow in at least a 3 gal pot in loose soil


That's a myth


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 12, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> With autos you leave them as they are. And their first pot. Is their last. As they don't have time to recover from the shock. I know. I've started looking into them. But thank you.


Also a myth


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 12, 2016)

If u know wt u doing they can be topped and transplanted without problems., Sometimes is better to lst them, but all really depends how careful u are.


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 13, 2016)

I LST and SCROG them. I KNOW for a FACT I was the first to Scrog "Think Different" when everyone was trying to feed me that shit that auto's couldn't be trained. Blew that shit out of the water, and got a spot on Dutch Passion's Web Site. 
Scrog works better with longer growing, larger, and higher yielding auto's. LST works on everything but the smallest genetics to increase yield in auto's. If nothing else, you're opening the plant, and giving more of the plant intense light which little airy buds underneath really respond to.


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 13, 2016)

True


----------



## Strocat (Oct 14, 2016)

Look at the company Auto Seeds .. Im about done with their tran siberian and it looks damn good... I have smoke other auto seeds strains..


Auto pounder gives u a shitload of smoke (Ive seen it)


their auto pounder with cheese and dream berry are also both stupid good...

They only make autoflower seeds which is why I love them.. Oh... anything memphisto genetics too.. they focus on making bomb ass autos


----------



## SuperKush89 (Oct 22, 2016)

Last harvest. Dark devil, hubbabubbaselloscope, Tyrone, and auto chemdog


----------



## SuperKush89 (Oct 22, 2016)

This is a grape crinkle i got going on now


----------



## Towly (Oct 22, 2016)

I've lastly grown a few blue mystics and there is a sativa phone out there thats just crazy!


----------



## ☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ (Oct 22, 2016)

I like the critical auto it has the best fruity sweet smell and really fast/easy growing!


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 22, 2016)

SuperKush89 said:


> This is a grape crinkle i got going on now[/QUthats a nice frost


. Thats a nice frost


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 23, 2016)

Ill Update on some autos i have had this year!!!

well id be happy to show ya but RIU is not working.. ole well.. I might have to visit other sites..


----------



## iampepe (Oct 23, 2016)

The Elvis said:


> Lets see the grape crinkle!!
> 
> View attachment 3735393
> 
> ...


The King is always rocking his ladies....
Lovely flower mate! How did you like the smoke? Aromas?


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 23, 2016)

@iampepe its really good!!! both!!! highly recommend!!


----------



## Superfen (Oct 24, 2016)

Swiss cheese auto I have going


----------



## chuckie86 (Oct 24, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Same here only 1 out of 3 made it blackberry auto


Hey bro email fast buds I had 1 out for 3 grow and they sent me another pack


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 24, 2016)

SuperKush89 said:


> Last harvest. Dark devil, hubbabubbaselloscope, Tyrone, and auto chemdog


What's up bro, can I get some info on that auto chemdog?. Bout to germ mine this weekend. Really would appreciate it.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Alexroller (Oct 25, 2016)

☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ said:


> I like the critical auto it has the best fruity sweet smell and really fast/easy growing!


Ηi...
Im actually new here.... but anyway... At this moment im growing 3 critical +2 autos and 1 sensi skunk...
Every single auto show signs of undergrowth or nutrient burns and especially one that i trained can show different signs on each bud on the same plant....
The skunk one though seems pretty healthy.... They all grow on the same soil maybe a lil small pots but i manage to water them when it is needed...
Im pretty dissapointed cause i cant just find out what im doing wrong... are autos more vulnerable???


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 25, 2016)

Alexroller said:


> Ηi...
> Im actually new here.... but anyway... At this moment im growing 3 critical +2 autos and 1 sensi skunk...
> Every single auto show signs of undergrowth or nutrient burns and especially one that i trained can show different signs on each bud on the same plant....
> The skunk one though seems pretty healthy.... They all grow on the same soil maybe a lil small pots but i manage to water them when it is needed...
> Im pretty dissapointed cause i cant just find out what im doing wrong... are autos more vulnerable???


How ok are they and are you feeding nutes or water only?

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Alexroller (Oct 25, 2016)

the one i think is gonna di e....the undergrowth one seems to get on pretty well... and the older one seems just ok.... im feeding them with just water... ive put some complesan before...


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 25, 2016)

Alexroller said:


> the one i think is gonna di e....the undergrowth one seems to get on pretty well... and the older one seems just ok.... im feeding them with just water... ive put some complesan before...


Try given them some organic teas, give your soil a boost. Your babies will tell you what it needs, but if you concentrate on your soil the rest comes easy. One

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## SuperKush89 (Oct 25, 2016)

westbmorekush said:


> What's up bro, can I get some info on that auto chemdog?. Bout to germ mine this weekend. Really would appreciate it.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


Honestly she's the strongest high out of the 4 i just harvested. tried to train her but she wasn't interested lol. Couch lock high for sure.


----------



## Alexroller (Oct 26, 2016)

westbmorekush said:


> Try given them some organic teas, give your soil a boost. Your babies will tell you what it needs, but if you concentrate on your soil the rest comes easy.



From photoperiod skunk is it normal to show pistils without being on flowering light schedule??? Ive topped her and i think she is pretty damn wide... she has about 8-10 tops... i trimmed some leaves to let some undergrowth tops get some light and she responds pretty well..... is it ok to touch ??? cause i like the smell when you rub the leaves  
And about the autos... I have trained one of them... and i just cant find out why 2-3 tops are healthy...2-3 show signs of nutrient burn and undergrowth... and about 2 show signs of deficiencies....anyways...
How much can i yield from a 600 watt hps??? i mean i would be ok with 80 gramms... is it possible???


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 26, 2016)

This is a Fastbuds Gorilla Glue auto crossed with @bf80255 Amazing pinky pie X TD
I will do something in 2107 !!!


This is @bf80255 Famous Pinky pie X Think Different!!! I chose a male of this cross to breed with a female gorilla Glue!!


here is a full view of the PPXTD












@bf80255 I wanted to show you this PPXTD pheno had just 3 finger leaves top to bottom ..very cool!!! Just 3!!

This is the pregnant Gorilla Glue Female .. Those F1 seeds in her I have named the Pink panther!!


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 26, 2016)

Alexroller said:


> From photoperiod skunk is it normal to show pistils without being on flowering light schedule??? Ive topped her and i think she is pretty damn wide... she has about 8-10 tops... i trimmed some leaves to let some undergrowth tops get some light and she responds pretty well..... is it ok to touch ??? cause i like the smell when you rub the leaves
> And about the autos... I have trained one of them... and i just cant find out why 2-3 tops are healthy...2-3 show signs of nutrient burn and undergrowth... and about 2 show signs of deficiencies....anyways...
> How much can i yield from a 600 watt hps??? i mean i would be ok with 80 gramms... is it possible???


Some photos show flower pistils early not a prob. Will not flower until you switch to12-12. Leave your mh on for an additional two weeks in flower and give her 1/2 veg & 1/2 bloom nutes the first week to make sure she has enough nitrogen to carry her the rest of the way. After two weeks go to hps and watch the good times roll. 1tbs of molasses with or in separate gallon jug and feed your soil some natural sugars. If it didn't help me bro, I wouldn't give my 2cents. Touching your babies is your god given right but keep in mind that when you do that you are more than likely breaking you tricomes heads off. Estimating yield can only lead to disappointment so I just give it my best skill set and hope for quality over quantity. Rather have powerful lower yield than higher yield and have to smoke every two hours. Hope I helped you out in some fashion. One

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Superfen (Oct 26, 2016)

Theses are my Swiss cheese and critical jack all under 600 cheese is 65days an jack is 55days and they smell just grrrreat


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 26, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Theses are my Swiss cheese and critical jack all under 600 cheese is 65days an jack is 55days and they smell just grrrreat View attachment 3814948View attachment 3814949


Tuck Dem fan leaves for the last few days and let them take in all that glory. Looking ready to meet her maker. Lol

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 26, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Theses are my Swiss cheese and critical jack all under 600 cheese is 65days an jack is 55days and they smell just grrrreat View attachment 3814948View attachment 3814949


What size is your grow room, I know you have a 600w light. Looking good bro.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Superfen (Oct 26, 2016)

westbmorekush said:


> What size is your grow room, I know you have a 600w light. Looking good bro.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway





westbmorekush said:


> What size is your grow room, I know you have a 600w light. Looking good bro.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


hi it's a 4x4 feed oldtimer range with big bud an molasses


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 26, 2016)

Superfen said:


> View attachment 3815232
> 
> hi it's a 4x4 feed oldtimer range with big bud an molasses


You are maxed out real nice in that baby boy. I will be starting my thread next week, hope to see you there.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Superfen (Oct 26, 2016)

westbmorekush said:


> You are maxed out real nice in that baby boy. I will be starting my thread next week, hope to see you there.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


I will be sticking around I also have some budda mixed autos an amnisia on the go the amnisia is 5ft ! and got seeds Qing up to go.i am itching to get another batch done I got blue cheese auto,ww/bb auto,gorilla glue,northern lights dinafem cheese an og kush feminised he he I have the bug


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 26, 2016)

Superfen said:


> View attachment 3815261 View attachment 3815260
> I will be sticking around I also have some budda mixed autos an amnisia on the go the amnisia is 5ft ! and got seeds Qing up to go.i am itching to get another batch done I got blue cheese auto,ww/bb auto,gorilla glue,northern lights dinafem cheese an og kush feminised he he I have the bug


My dream beans are the Fire og, Master kush, and GG4. Would have 3 mothers for as long as possible.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Thaddeus Thundabuds (Nov 30, 2016)

Taviddude said:


> I LST and SCROG them. I KNOW for a FACT I was the first to Scrog "Think Different" when everyone was trying to feed me that shit that auto's couldn't be trained. Blew that shit out of the water, and got a spot on Dutch Passion's Web Site.
> Scrog works better with longer growing, larger, and higher yielding auto's. LST works on everything but the smallest genetics to increase yield in auto's. If nothing else, you're opening the plant, and giving more of the plant intense light which little airy buds underneath really respond to.


What would cause stems to snap like celery while tucking them under scrog? I agree using a scrog opens up the plant and that extra light penatration really kicks it into overdrive. I almost tripled my yield from a regular vertical gro to a scrog.


----------



## Kevin the Great (Nov 30, 2016)

Thaddeus Thundabuds said:


> What would cause stems to snap like celery while tucking them under scrog? I agree using a scrog opens up the plant and that extra light penatration really kicks it into overdrive. I almost tripled my yield from a regular vertical gro to a scrog.


Supplement with silicon and magnesium for tougher stems. A fan blowing on your plants will toughen the lignins in the cell walls making the stems tougher as well.


----------



## Thaddeus Thundabuds (Nov 30, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> Supplement with silicon and magnesium for tougher stems. A fan blowing on your plants will toughen the lignins in the cell walls making the stems tougher as well.


Can the magnesium come magnesium sulfate? Where do I find silicon and how do I use it? Is it marketed under silicon.? Is your TD scrog gro on you tube in 2 videos ?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Nov 30, 2016)

Auto Trans Siberian. The most potent I've grown and smoked. Very beautiful as well as easy to grow. Its white Russian×ruderallus


----------



## Strocat (Nov 30, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Auto Trans Siberian. The most potent I've grown and smoked. Very beautiful as well as easy to grow. Its white Russian×ruderallus


Just harvested one a week ago. Trans siberian is amazing. 97 days seed to harvest


----------



## Victor B (Nov 30, 2016)

@Thaddeus Thundabuds 
U can get silica from most micro nutrients but if u want to supplement it I use Dutch Master Silica. I have a 2.5 ft White Widow plant now and the stem is like a half-dollar coin!


----------



## Thaddeus Thundabuds (Nov 30, 2016)

Victor B said:


> @Thaddeus Thundabuds
> U can get silica from most micro nutrients but if u want to supplement it I use Dutch Master Silica. I have a 2.5 ft White Widow plant now and the stem is like a half-dollar coin!


Thanks Victor B, I will give it a shot on my next gro.


----------



## Strocat (Nov 30, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Got an old lady next door. You don't hear anything from her. And those I live with don't care if I grow a plant for my own consumption. Keeping in mind distance from the light. Plus the bucket height. I've got about 50cm to work with. And 90w from the wall in LED.
> 
> But that could easily go to 80cm if I upgraded the box.





Thaddeus Thundabuds said:


> Thanks Victor B, I will give it a shot on my next gro.


shit bro get yourself some dyna-gro pro-tekt.. its the best silicone additive out there IMO

.https://www.amazon.com/Dyna-Gro-Pro-TeKt-Nutritional-Supplement-Plants/dp/B000OWMTZI?th=1


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 1, 2016)

*#1.* *Easy Ryder Autoflowering* *Indica/Sativa*
#2. Afghan Kush Ryder Auto Fem Indica/Ruderalis
#3. Northern Lights Auto-Flowering Fem Indica/Ruderalis
#4. Heavyweight – Fast and Vast Auto Fem 80% Indica, 20% Sativa
#5. Cash Crop Auto-Flowering Indica Dominant the-junky-g.com/*Strains*_Types/*Best*_*Autoflower*_Seeds I tried #2 and tangie auto both 65 days plenty of buds maybe 2 3 oz top notch but I want to try all my favorites now as an autoflower Durban,,Vietnameese, Just some sativas with high thc these still take a while but not the 15 weeks of flowering they are done before that anyone try the selection I listed?? OG J


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 1, 2016)

https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/high-yield-auto
*HIGH YIELDING AUTOFLOWERING STRAINS*
*THESE FIERCE AUTOFEMS PUT OUT BIG TIME!*

If you need killer _yields_ in practically no time without all the typical BS, go with one of these High Yielding Autoflowering Seeds. Pair their bulk & speed with multiple cycles per season & you'll have fire out the wazoo in no time!


Make the Most of It with These High Yield Autos!


Fully Automatic Seeds
Heavy-Duty Producers
Dense, Dank & Chunky
Fast Finishes - Rapid!


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 1, 2016)

*WHEN YOU'RE TALKING PREMIUM WEED SEEDS, FAT CHICKS ROCK!*

Today's High Yielding Autoflowering Strains make lesser _AutoFems_ look nearly anorexic! And why settle for bone thin when you can have a real monster with massive runs of rocky nuggs & towering castle colas? Lucky for you, The Gorilla's put all his High Yield Autos right on this page so you don't have to weed through the losers!



Get More for Your Money with High Yield Autos
Drought Busters - At Least 400 gr/m2 or 60 gr/seed!
Extremely Fast & Extra Good!
Still not sure what to pick? Check out Bomb Seeds' Auto Bomb. This explosive High Yield Auto erupts with up to 400 gr/m2 or 60 gr/seed in just 65 days from cannabis seed. Plus, she practically glows with an extra-thick coating of rich, white resin. Yum!


Want even more you greedy bastard? How about Pyramid Seeds Auto Anesthesia? This wild woman is a _Northern Lights/Black Domina_ powerhouse with 550 gr/m2 _yields_, 17% THC & a stoned-to-the-bone attitude. And, she gets the job done in just 70 days from seed. Yowza!


*FAT IS WHERE IT'S AT - BUY YOUR HIGH YIELD AUTOS TODAY!*


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 1, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> DOES SOMEONE KNOWS WHICH AUTOFLOWER STRAINS ARE THE MOST POTENT AND HIGH YIELDERS? TNX IN ADVANCE TO ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO CHIM IN!! TOKE ON ====~~


check this shit out you like what I found you?? OG


----------



## Seedlin (Dec 1, 2016)

Dude is this shit an ad for somebody or do you really talk like that?


----------



## Kevin the Great (Dec 1, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> *WHEN YOU'RE TALKING PREMIUM WEED SEEDS, FAT CHICKS ROCK!*
> 
> Today's High Yielding Autoflowering Strains make lesser _AutoFems_ look nearly anorexic! And why settle for bone thin when you can have a real monster with massive runs of rocky nuggs & towering castle colas? Lucky for you, The Gorilla's put all his High Yield Autos right on this page so you don't have to weed through the losers!
> 
> ...


Nothing like "copy & paste"... I think everybody is looking for more real-world answers from people who have actually grown them. Not some breeders handbook.


----------



## Seedlin (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah, what he said.... Just as I thought...


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 1, 2016)

Seedlin said:


> Dude is this shit an ad for somebody or do you really talk like that?


helping a member with their thread you like the site if you are trying for first time good place I will try it soon but messing with my own creation Deep Purple x A Kush x NL 5 x Maple Leaf Indica the fourth set are there hugh (pics soon) leaves like the Ace of Spades branching no space between each set wow givin me a show they are. Seedlin what up my man


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 1, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> Nothing like "copy & paste"... I think everybody is looking for more real-world answers from people who have actually grown them. Not some breeders handbook.


You got to look at their background and the people who have tried it my man they are the ones who I make my choice not just cause they say it they got on on video for me from start to finish I am sold until my creation is done might be better Give an entrapenuer a chance with what we love. Take the seed and run with it get a male and do your thing


----------



## Victor B (Dec 2, 2016)

Strocat said:


> shit bro get yourself some dyna-gro pro-tekt.. its the best silicone additive out there IMO
> 
> Yea, u like dyna-go better than Dutch master? Have u tried the Dutch Master silica, because I've used both and prefer dutch masters silica better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strocat (Dec 2, 2016)

I have not used dutch master silica.. you could be right it could be better.

I like dyna gro because for the price their whole line up can't be beat.



you do whatever you wanna do brother.. thats the good thing about growing. you can do whatever you prefer


----------



## shannonball (Jan 16, 2017)

getmygunbilly420 said:


> I believe the world's most productive auto is
> super cali haze
> Produces 4-9zips a plant
> I personally saw one pull 10


It's a huge producer. Takes a long time to finish n has a really great high.


----------



## Velimir (Feb 4, 2017)

Super Stinky is even better choice.
Last year out of two plants i got 1200 grams (40 oz),and 300 grams of popcon+ trim.
This year i will plant 10 of them for big harvest 2 months before my photos are finisht.


----------



## FortuneSeeker (Feb 5, 2017)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Aight. Thats good enough. Im trying to dicide which ones i should order. I really cant decide yet. Thats why i need some feedback. Thanks for the reply!! Im trying to find at least the top 5 high thc and high yielders autoflowers. I really can get that much info on the web about this Toke on====~~~


NLxBB has a good high but I was noob when I did it and the grew sucked, but the smoke, though the plant was terrible, surprised me.
For fat ones DP, Dina XXL line


----------



## buckets (Feb 5, 2017)

Where can I buy the super stinky? Is it a sativa? How does it do outdoors though?


----------

